# Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???

Seit langer Zeit angle ich nun in den deutschen Gewässern. Oft traf man gleichgesinnte
am Wasser und man klönte über das angeln, dass Gewässer und über die verschiedenen Methoden zu angeln. Alles war recht friedlich und Tipps kamen immer gerne über die Lippen. Gegenseitiges Helfen war überhaupt kein Problem, ob es beim slippen von Booten war oder Kescherhilfe. Auch wurden Haken und Posen gegeben.
Bei großen Fischen wurde gratuliert und klopfte dem Fänger wohlwollend auf die Schulter.

Doch dann fing es an. Mitte Ende der Neunziger schlich sich der Computer in fast allen deutschen Wohnzimmern und mit ihm die Anonymität. Die ersten Anglerforen machten auf. Hier konnte man sich dann treffen zum chatten und klönen.
Doch je mehr Personen diesen Foren ihre Zeit widmeten um so erschreckender wurde klar, dass mit ihm der Neid und die Missgunst kam.

An bei einige Beispiele.

In einem online gestellten Bericht gab ein Meerforellenangler aus NRW an, dass er einen schönen Angeltag in Schleswig-Holstein an der Ostseeküste hatte. In seinem Bericht stellte er Fotos mit ein wo 4 schöne Meerforellen zu sehen waren.
An und für sich ein Grund, dem Angler zu gratulieren. Die ersten beiden Statement
waren auch Gratulationen zum Fang. Doch schon die nächsten beiden Kommentare waren von Neid und Missgunst gespickt. Offen wurde da gefragt, wie er es wagen könnte, gleich 4 Meerforellen zu entnehmen, statt sich mit einer zu begnügen. 
Beim Hinterfragen der Statements wurde geantwortet, dass eine Meerforelle pro Tag ja locker für einen Angler langen würde. Dazu bemerkt kam der Neider aus der Nähe der Ostseeküste. Schlappe 10 km hatte er zu fahren um sich seine Meerforelle zu fangen.
Während der Angler aus NRW sich ärgerte weil er es sich nur erlauben konnte, 3-4 Mal zum Küstenfischen an die Ostsee zu kommen war ich mal am rechnen.
4 Touren an die Küste mal 4 Meerforellen waren 16 Stück. In meinen Augen ein durchaus gerechtfertigtes Ergebnis, dass dem Angler aus vollen Herzen zu gönnen.
Weiter wusste ich, dass der Angler von der Küste 4-5 mal die Woche los war zum angeln. Das sollte ja bedeuten, das er ca. 20 mal im Monat los kam. Das wieder hochgerechnet an den Monaten September bis sagen wir mal April sind 8 Monate mal 20. Da kam ich doch auf glatt 160 Angeltage. Wenn nur am jeden zweiten Tag eine Meerforelle gefangen würde von dem Angler sind es doch schon 80 Meerforellen.
Darauf hin wagte ich es zu hinterfragen. Der gute Angler kam dann in die Puschen und beschimpfte mich dann, was mir einfiele ihn zu kontrollieren.
Ich frage mich inzwischen ob ich etwas verkehrt gemacht habe.

Ein weiteres Beispiel.
Hier handelt es sich um einen Angler der sehr gerne auf Raubfisch mit der Spinnrute angelte. Eins musste man ihm lassen, er konnte sehr gut angeln bzw. verstand sein Handwerk. Er fing durchaus immer große Fische und in guter Stückzahl.  Seine Berichte waren sehr schön verfasst und  auch die Bilder waren hübsch anzuschauen.
Dann kam es so wie es kommen musste.
Zuvor waren einige andere User schon dabei ihn zu zerlegen und ihm Habgier und Gewissenlosigkeit gegenüber den Fischen vorzuwerfen.
Nun gestand der Kollege, dass er einen guten Teil seiner Fänge wieder zurück gesetzt zu haben. Dies wurde durch einige anderen Angler auch bestätigt.
Kaum war diese Aussage getroffen, wurden die Messer gewetzt und das Kriegsbeil geschwungen. Eine Catch und Releasekrieg entstand. Auf das übelste beschimpft und niedergemacht sah sich der Angler gezwungen, in Zukunft möglichst keine Fangberichte
Zu veröffentlich oder seine Fangmeldung herunter zu schrauben.
Interessanterweise waren auch Angler, die solche Threads wohl gerade zu suchen um andere glücklichen Angler und Fänger anzugreifen.
Ich bekenne mich dazu, auch Fische zurück zu setzen. 

Ein drittes Beispiel.
Ein Angler um die 40 Jahre fing seinen Traumhecht. Mit über 1,30 Meter und knappe 20 kg ein Traumfisch. In all den Jahren hatte er mal mehr und mal weniger seine Raubfische gefangen. Nun kam dieser Traumhecht in die Nähe seines Köders und schnappte auch zu. Nach langem Drill hatte der Angler endlich ermüdet, so das er ihn landen konnte.
Glücklich über seinen Fang wurden Fotos gemacht und mit einem Bericht veröffentlicht.
Doch auch hier war die Fangmeldung kaum raus, fingen die ersten an zu labern, schimpfen und zu meckern. Warum sei dieses Tier getötet worden usw. Man möge an die Nachkommen denken usw.
Ich selber bin erst bei einem 117 cm Hecht angelangt und konnte mich aus vollem Herzen für den Angler mit seinem Giganten freuen. Ein Traumfisch, von dem fast alle Angler wohl ein Leben lang träumen werden.

Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch und vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch, aber in meinen Augen werden einige Fangmeldungen gerade zu durchtränkt mit solchen neidischen und missgünstigen Äußerungen.
Die Mehrheit der Angler ist und bleibt ein netter Haufen, mit denen man gerne los fährt zum angeln. Aber durch die Anonymität im Internet wird vieles getrübt und einige nutzen dies um den Ruf  der Angler den er mal hatte kaputt zumachen.
Auch erscheint es mir oft, dass viele Angler, von dem Fangerfolg der anderen gerade zu vom Neid zerfressen werden. Um sich einen inneren Reichsparteitag zu verschaffen, mäkeln sie dann in den Threads über den glücklichen Fänger her und zerstören so die Fangfreude.

Sehe ich es richtig? Es würde mich freuen, eure Meinungen zu hören.


Sven


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

|good: !!!!
hast du vollkommen recht - mir geht das gezerre um solche Fangmeldungen und rumstänkerein tierisch aufn Sack ! 
egal ob der Fang nun schief in die Kamera gehalten wird, verwerflich auf der Küchenspüle abgelichtet wird, 3 cm zu lang oder auch 5 cm zu kurz aussieht, etwas Blut zu sehen ist oder irgendwas was mir grad nich einfällt .... es findet sich immer einer dem irgendwas nicht passt und dann fängt die diskutiererei an ... #q
ich ignoriere solche diskussionen vollkommen und somit hab ich auch nix worüber ich mich ärgern  muß ....  :m


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

|good:#r 
Sven, Deinem Posting gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Diese Entwicklung verfolge ich auch bereits seit längerem und finde dieses Neider- und Querulantentum mehr als schäbig den stolzen Fängern gegenüber!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Das kann ich absolut mit Dir teilen.
Grade läuft ähnliches im thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110972 ab.

Ich kann manche Angler wirklich nicht verstehen, und frage mich warum der Neid aufkommt, oder warum sich einige wenige so wichtig nehmen müssen.
Ich freue mich für jeden, der sich über seinen Fang freut, egal, was und wie groß.
Angeln dient zum entspannen und zur Freude, nichts anderem.

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil 


Allerdings, würde ich den Titel ändern und nicht alle in einen Topf werfen:
Einige Angler ...........


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

#6

Dem ist fast nichts hinzuzufügen auer das wenn der Trend weiter so bleibt wie beschrieben die Fangmeldungen komplett ausbleiben werden. 

Ich poste so gut wie nie meine Fänge und aus C+R Diskussionen halte ich mich schon lange raus.


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Auch ich gebe dieser Aussage recht ! Ich bezeichne mich selbst als "Anfänger" beim Angeln und lese gerne hier Berichte über Fänge und Tipps zum Thema ! Auch ich gebe meinen "Senf" dazu wenn ich zu dem Thema was weis (oder denke was zu wissen !) Das schöne ist aber, egal ob du, zu welchen Thema auch immer - dein Pro oder Contra abgibst, es gibt immer Leute, die mit deiner Meinung nicht zurecht kommen oder über die Rechtschreibung "sich auslassen" ! Ich finde es toll, wenn andere Angler "IHRE" Fänge hier stolz zeigen und Bilder ins Netz stellen !Ob sie die Fische jetzt abschlagen oder wieder zurücksetzen, ist die Sache des Anglers !Es gibt überall Neider und Missgunst - das ist hier, leider auch nicht anders !


----------



## heinzrch (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Der Punkt ist, dass ein guter Fangplatz im Netz veröffentlicht sehr viele Leute anzieht, und sich die Info nach dem Prinzip Schneeballsystem ausweitet. Oft mit dem Ergebniss, dass die Stelle in kurzer Zeit plattgemacht wird ist. Die Entnahmementalität einer Vielzahl deutscher Angler tut ein weiteres dazu (ganz anders z.B. in den Niederlanden, wo gute Stellen auch  verstärktem Befischungsdruck standhalten). Daher kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn sich Leute mit gezielten Infos etwas zurückhalten, bzw. keine konkreten Stellen nennen.


----------



## raubangler (10. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



HD4ever schrieb:


> |good: !!!!
> hast du vollkommen recht - mir geht das gezerre um solche Fangmeldungen und rumstänkerein tierisch aufn Sack !
> egal ob der Fang nun schief in die Kamera gehalten wird, verwerflich auf der Küchenspüle abgelichtet wird, 3 cm zu lang oder auch 5 cm zu kurz aussieht, etwas Blut zu sehen ist oder irgendwas was mir grad nich einfällt .... es findet sich immer einer dem irgendwas nicht passt und dann fängt die diskutiererei an ... #q
> ich ignoriere solche diskussionen vollkommen und somit hab ich auch nix worüber ich mich ärgern  muß ....  :m



Was denn nun?
Geht es Dir tierisch auf den Sack oder hast Du nichts nix, worüber Du Dich ärgern mußt?
;-)

Ich finde es immer ganz niedlich, wenn einige hier im Anglerboard verbal entgleisen.
Zumal es dabei zu Diskussionen kommt, die es aufgrund der sozialen Unterschiede ohne Internet niemals geben würde.
Spannend, spannend.....


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass ein guter Fangplatz im Netz veröffentlicht sehr viele Leute anzieht, und sich die Info nach dem Prinzip Schneeballsystem ausweitet. Oft mit dem Ergebniss, dass die Stelle in kurzer Zeit plattgemacht wird ist. Die Entnahmementalität einer Vielzahl deutscher Angler tut ein weiteres dazu (ganz anders z.B. in den Niederlanden, wo gute Stellen auch  verstärktem Befischungsdruck standhalten). Daher kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn sich Leute mit gezielten Infos etwas zurückhalten, bzw. keine konkreten Stellen nennen.



Hallo Richard,
ich denke, Sven geht es nicht so sehr darum, dass Fänge von Ausnahmefischen die Geier anziehen, sondern darum, dass es bei fast jedem schönen Fang, sei es ein Raubfisch (hier besonders der Zander!) oder ein anderer Fisch, es fast immer zu unsachlichen, bis hin zu beleidigenden Komentaren kommt. Es ist also wirklich bald kein Wunder mehr, wenn wir in absehbarer Zeit keine Fangberichte und Fotos mehr zu lesen und zu sehen bekommen!

Eigentlich sehr schade diese negative Entwicklung!


Gruß nach Fürth
Martin#h


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Was denn nun?
> Geht es Dir tierisch auf den Sack oder hast Du nichts nix, worüber Du Dich ärgern mußt?
> ;-)
> 
> ...



Sooo, findest Du???? Versetze Dich mal in die Lage des/der z.B. zu unrecht Angegriffenen, blos weil eine Fisch abgeschlagen, oder releast, oder sonstnochwas damit gemacht wurde... 

Ob Du es dann auch noch sooo "niedlich" findest, wage ich dann doch stark zu bezweifeln!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Das Thema entspricht der Wahrheit und alle oben genannten sind tatsächlich hier im Board vertreten.
Es geht mit nicht darum, dass Angelplätze veröffentlich wird, sondern um die bodenlose Frechheit, dass einer dem anderen nichts gönnt. 
Einige findes es auch wirklich niedlich, wenn Streitereien ausbrechen. Bis zu dem Tag, wo sie es am eigenen Leib verspüren. Dann ist es auf einmal nicht mehr so lustig.

Sven


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Einige findes es auch wirklich niedlich, wenn Streitereien ausbrechen. Bis zu dem Tag, wo sie es am eigenen Leib verspüren. Dann ist es auf einmal nicht mehr so lustig.
> 
> Sven



So schauts aus, jeder der es mal erfahren durfte, kann ein Lied davon singen. Schrecklich finde ich auch, dass jedes, noch so kleine Wort, bei einigen auf die goldene Waagschale gelegt wird.....


----------



## LocalPower (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Nordangler 

/signed #6


----------



## raubangler (10. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...
> Ob Du es dann auch noch sooo "niedlich" findest, wage ich dann doch stark zu bezweifeln!
> ...



Och,
ich bin hier in einigen Threads auch schon persönlich angegriffen worden.
Muß man sportlich sehen.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Och,
> ich bin hier in einigen Threads auch schon persönlich angegriffen worden.
> Muß man sportlich sehen.



Nicht jeder reagiert da gleich|rolleyes - und wenn der Angegriffene dann auch noch verbal entgleist, riskiert er auch noch ne Verwarnung oder Sperre, nur weil ER vorher dumm angemacht worden ist..... und dann freut sich der Mob um so mehr - sehr traurig;+


----------



## Danfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Anders rum fordere ich ja geradezu den Neid heraus, wenn ich jeden gefangenen Fisch hier reinstellen  muss.
Ich fang bestimmt nicht schlecht, bei dem Hausgewässer keine Kunst, aber wenn ich jeden Fisch melden muss, muss ich auch mit den negativen Seiten leben. Das Leben ist nun mal nicht einfarbig.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

)

Ein ähnliches Problem aus meiner Zeit als Vereinsangler :

Ein "besonderer" Kollege hatte es "gut drauf" immer die Stellen zu beangeln ,
an denen andere Kollegen gerade angefüttert hatten.
Irgendwann habe ich angefangen,immer zwei Futtereimer mit zu nehmen,
einen mit Mais,den anneren mit kleinen Kieseln.

Irgendwann habe ich den Kollegen vor versammelter Mannschaft am Bootsteg
gefragt,warum er denn immer dort angele,wo ich Kiesel ins Wasser geworfen habe
.... ob er denn Mais nicht von Steinen unterscheiden könne und ob wir im Verein
für ein neues Fernglas sammeln müssten.

Irgendwie habe ich mich da unbeliebt gemacht ;-)) 


Uli


----------



## rob (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Irgendwann habe ich angefangen,immer zwei Futtereimer mit zu nehmen,
> einen mit Mais,den anneren mit kleinen Kieseln.




heheheehe das ist mal ein guter trick:m:q
das kann man sich merken
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Egal was man schreibt irgendwer zerredet alles, sage mal Du willst Welse besetzen und das Thema läuft aus dem Ruder.

Das einzige Fangbild bei dem ich mal meckern mußte war, als jemand 7 Hechte auf den Boden geklatsch hat und noch Stolz berichtete das er die aus einen kleinen Vereinsteich hatte mit einen geringen Hechtbestand.

Neid gab es aber schon vor der PC-Zeit :
wir wahren damals so 7-8 Jugentliche die fast jedes Wochenende auf Aal waren (mit Köfi), dementsprechen auch Aale um 1-2 Pfund als Durchschnitt hatten. 
Als der Gewässerwart die Fangauswertung machte, muß der ganz schön gekocht haber (Rekord-Aal 300gr ) zumindest wurde die Fangbeschränkung auf 2 Aale verschärft, weil die Jugentlichen ang. kleine Aale verangeln würden .


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

MoinMoin!

Sehr gut Sven! Ich denke da sollte sich jeder an seine eigene Nase fassen 
und überlegen ob und wann er Kritik abgibt oder es lieber runterschluckt.

Der Großteil der Boardies versteht das ja auch und denkt erst bevor er schreibt,
leider wird es immer solche geben die solche Threads vollspammen.

Aber dagegen versuchen wir durch frühzeitige Eingriffe anzugehen auch 
wenn es dem einen oder anderen manchmal recht hart vorkommen mag.

Aber auch außerhalb der neuen Medien gibt es das schon lange!
Man bedenke die recht häufig anzutreffenden Boilie-, Anfütter-, Bellyboot-,
Spinnfisch- oder was auch immer Verbote in unseren Vereinen.

90% der Verbote sind doch nicht weil es dem Gewässer schadet... sondern
meistens nur weil der, größtenteils recht graue Vorstand, missgünstig ist.


----------



## raubangler (10. Januar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> ...
> Ein "besonderer" Kollege hatte es "gut drauf" immer die Stellen zu beangeln ,
> an denen andere Kollegen gerade angefüttert hatten.
> Irgendwann habe ich angefangen,immer zwei Futtereimer mit zu nehmen,
> ...



Der Kollege war aber kein Neider, sondern ein Abstauber.
Und Du hast ihm 'Deine' Angelstelle und den damit verbundenen Erfolg nicht gegönnt.
Das hat schon eher mit Neid zu tun.

War nur Spass....
;-)


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Der Kollege war aber kein Neider, sondern ein Abstauber.
> Und Du hast ihm 'Deine' Angelstelle und den damit verbundenen Erfolg nicht gegönnt.
> Das hat schon eher mit Neid zu tun.
> 
> ...


Offtopic :


:vik: Ich schäme mich ja schon ) und bereue meine Missetaten


----------



## fliafi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

|good:​Danke Sven für diesen Beitrag der mir so richtig aus der Seele spricht! Der berühmte "Futterneid" ist oft bei den Anglern größer als bei den Fischen.


----------



## bacalo (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Sven, 
|good:

#6KLASSE geschrieben#6

Während der Raubfischsaison (01.08.-31.01) komme ich aus Entfernungsgründen (30 km einfach) nur 1(2)x in der Woche an meine Hausstrecke. Nach einigen Schneidertagen hat man eine Sternstunde und trifft einen Schwarm guter Kammschupper und fängt! 

Wenn dann diejenigen hinzukommen, die fast täglich ans Wasser gehen wirds interessant. Von einem anerkennenden Petri Heil ist selten die Rede. Auch sind es nicht die üblichen Sticheleien, 
nein hier offenbart sich die Mißgunst.

Unsere gegenwärtige Ellenbogengesellschaft gönnt dem/den Anderen keinen Erfolg. 


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Finde den Beitrag auch äußerst lesenswert von Sven.
Kommt daher auch ins Magazin


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich dachte, dass vieleicht einige von denen sich zu Wort melden, die angesprochen sind.
Habe die ganze Zeit beobachtet und einige Querolanten hier gesehen. Gesagt haben sie aber nichts.
Sind schweigend von dannen gezogen und haben wahrscheinlich gedacht: So ein Affe, wenn ich nur könnte!!!!!!

Sven


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass vieleicht einige von denen sich zu Wort melden, die angesprochen sind.
> Habe die ganze Zeit beobachtet und einige Querolanten hier gesehen. Gesagt haben sie aber nichts.
> Sind schweigend von dannen gezogen und haben wahrscheinlich gedacht: So ein Affe, wenn ich nur könnte!!!!!!
> 
> Sven


 

Setzt doch mal einen Fangbericht rein .... und sie werden kommen |evil: !


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Setzt doch mal einen Fangbericht rein .... und sie werden kommen |evil: !



:m:m:m|krach:


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Setzt doch mal einen Fangbericht rein .... und sie werden kommen |evil: !



Wenn ich den nächsten Bericht einsetze werden sie auf jeden Fall da sein und danach suchen, womit sie mir ans Leder flicken können.

Sven


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

hi
Sehe das ähnlich,nach einigen Angriffen und Beleidigungen,habe ich meine Hp rausgenommen und poste auch keine fänge mehr.Es ist traurig das es immer wieder Klug********r gibt die alles wissen,und von tuten und bl..... keine Ahnung haben.Ich könnte wenn ich wollte auch jede Woche große Zander posten,aber seid Juni letzten Jahres ist mir die Freude daran vergangen.Es lagen seit dem 5 Zander ü.95cm vor mir ich habe alle geknipst und gefilmt,aber ich werde nicht ein Bild hier posten.Ich habe keine lust mich für sachen zu rechtfertigen die anderen ein Sch... angehen.Fragen zu beantworten die so gestellt werden das es zwangsläufig zum Krieg kommt.

Aber dieses Auftreten liegt meist daran das zu hause wer anders die Hosen an hat.

Wenn Angler sich am Wasser so verhalten wie zum teil im Netz,dann gäbe es bald überall (übertrieben) tote Angler am Wasser.
lg


----------



## Dart (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Klasse Posting Sven#6
Aber es wird leider nichts an den Zuständen ändern, die man übrigens nicht nur hier vorfindet
Wir können da vermutlich nur auf Dauer etwas in kleinen Schritten ändern, indem wir zusammen halten, und den Querköpfen gleich sachlich aber energisch auf die Zehen steigen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Reiner das passiert leider selten. Aber es mehrt sich. Wie du schon sagtest in kleinen Schritten.

Sven


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Sven
Schön das sich da mal jemand aüssert, der sich nicht einschüchtern lässt.
Zivilcourage ist eben auch im Netz nicht fehl am Platz.

Die Internetnutzung hat sicherlich so manche Hemmschwelle niedergerissen, aber der Neid und die Mißgunst sind nicht mehr geworden, sie fallen nur mehr auf, weil sie völlig unverblümt geäussert werden im Netz.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Michael R. (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Sven |good: #6
Nur das man *manchmal* dazu kein Forum braucht um den Neid der anderen zu spühren. Ging mir 2005 so als ich den 90er Spiegler in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer gefangen habe. Seit dem kommen von dem ein oder anderen nur noch dumme Sprüche. Neid eben.Aber in den Foren kommt es schon gehäuft vor. Wenn ich mal nen guten Fang habe lasse ich mir die Freude durch nichts zerstören.


----------



## Dart (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Reiner das passiert leider selten. Aber es mehrt sich. Wie du schon sagtest in kleinen Schritten.
> 
> Sven


Wir sind halt auch nicht immer ständig online|supergri

Ich meinte auch nicht nur diejenigen, die sich hier in diesem Sinne äußern, sondern die vielen User, denen das Gepöbel genauso auf den Geist geht. Es sind immer nur sehr wenige die gezielt versuchen Stunk zu machen, lasst euch das nicht Gefallen, es macht keinen Sinn wegzuschauen und wo anders hinzuklicken.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## hecq (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@ Nordangler sprichst mir aus der Seele. Aber ändern wird der an der lag nichts. Leider.. Nunja is gibt überall Leute die anderen nichts gönnen und sich einfach nur asozial verhalten, is extrem ausgedrückt aber das ist leider nunmal so.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Also Sven, soviel Diplomatie und gute Worte haben die Fangthread-Zerlaberer doch eigentlich gar nicht verdient...

Es ist echt bemerkenswert und erfordert ein hohes Maß an Respekt, wie Du es schaffst, diesen Quertreibern mit Sachlichkeit und "nordischer" Kühle soviel Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.
Wie Du schon bemerkt hast, versucht erst gar keiner eine Rechtfertigung, obwohl das Gros der Angesprochenen hier schon intensiv gelesen hat.

Wenn daraus resultierend diese Zerlaberei jetzt endlich abnimmt, gebührt Dir unser aller Dank !!!


----------



## MINIBUBI (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Moin Moin
Bei einigen aussagen könnte mann meinen das ein Nachfragen den Fang betreffend
sofort als Neid abgehakt wird.
es gibt wie ihr alle wissen solltet jedemenge neu einsteiger im AB.
Eine Nachfrage bei einen 20 Kg Karpfen oder sehr großen Hecht ob dieser wohl noch Schmecken wurde oder nach Foto weiter leben darf. Ich erkenne kein Neit bei so einer 
Frage. Eher große Unwissenheit.Wenn das AB Angler für Angler sein soll dann ehrlich gemeinte Frage Gestellt werden dürfen,ohne das mann in eine bestimmte Ecke gestellt wird.!!!
Natürlich gibt es immer St..ker und Nörgler die gegen alles und Jedes was haben.
Angeln und Ruhebewaren.
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Servus,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Mitte Ende der Neunziger schlich sich der Computer in fast allen deutschen Wohnzimmern und mit ihm die *Anonymität*.


DAS trifft es auf den Punkt.
Kaum einer hier, würde in einer Live-Diskussionsrunde den Mund aufmachen, oder sich gar soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Bei vielen sieht es imho sogar nach Trittbrettfahrern aus, die sich mal in die "Wieso wurde der nicht Zurückgesetzt"-Mentalität einklinken.

Um es mit Jörgs Worten zu sagen:


HD4ever schrieb:


> ... mir geht das gezerre um solche Fangmeldungen und rumstänkerein tierisch aufn Sack !











ABER:


HD4ever schrieb:


> ... egal ob der Fang nun schief in die Kamera gehalten wird, verwerflich auf der Küchenspüle abgelichtet wird, 3 cm zu lang oder auch 5 cm zu kurz aussieht, etwas Blut zu sehen ist oder irgendwas was mir grad nich einfällt .... es findet sich immer einer dem irgendwas nicht passt und dann fängt die diskutiererei an ... #q


Darüber möchte ich doch nochmal was zum Nachdenken verlieren:

Rummeckern und Nörgeln über Fänge ist das eine, Meckern über schlechte Bilder das Andere.
Was die Fänge bzw. das Zurücksetzen angeht - s.o.
Aber über schlechte Bilder sollte man schon das ein oder andere Wort verlieren dürfen (selbstverständlich in einem angemessenen Ton), und sei es alleine, um den Fänger mal aufmerksam zu machen (ich denke viele machen Bilder ohne darüber nachzudenken)! 
Wir Ralf (Ralle24) mal in einem anderen Beitrag sinngemäß schrieb:
"Gute Bilder sind das Aushängeschild unserer Zunft!"
Über einen ästethisch präsentierten Fisch werden sicherlich weitaus weniger Nicht-Angler (wie Tierschutzfanatiker, etc.) meckern, als über blutverschmierte Schlachtorgien. Und ein schöneres Bild, ist doch auch für jeden selbst eine schönere Erinnerung, oder?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Klasse Posting Sven.#6
Das unterschreibe ich Dir sofort....:m


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Bei einigen aussagen könnte mann meinen das ein Nachfragen den Fang betreffend
> sofort als Neid abgehakt wird.
> es gibt wie ihr alle wissen solltet jedemenge neu einsteiger im AB.
> ...



Minibubi das meine ich natürlich nicht. Es geht um das reine Gestänkere und die Missgunst, so wie es beschrieben habe an Hand der 3 Beispiele.
Ob ein großer Fisch noch schmeckt oder die Frage ob er zurück gesetzt wurde ist durchaus stellenswert und nicht Inhalt einer Missgunst oder des Neides.

Sven


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Sven, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 

Und wenn wir Mod´s da eingreifen schreit alle " Zensur ".

Dabei sind es immer nur einige wenige, die den Sturm entfachen, und ein paar die sich mitreißen lassen. Erfreulich ist, dass immer mehr Boardis gegen diese Stänkerer posten. Aber es könnten noch mehr sein. Man muß die Querulanten ins Abseits stellen, dann wird das von selbst weniger.

Ralf


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Super#6

Warum nicht so., wer im AB rumzickt 1 Monat  sperre ganz einfach. .


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Wenn sie doch so neidisch sind, dann sollen sie sich ans Wasser stellen und Fische fangen.Nicht am Pc sitzen, und Leute anmachen. Eigentlich sind diese Fangeldungen für mich sogar ein Ansporn. Dann denke ich: Mann, was für eine schöne Forelle. Ich muss jetzt bald auch mal wieder los und eine fangen.


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Michael R. schrieb:


> @Sven |good: #6
> Nur das man *manchmal* dazu kein Forum braucht um den Neid der anderen zu spühren. Ging mir 2005 so als ich den 90er Spiegler in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer gefangen habe. Seit dem kommen von dem ein oder anderen nur noch dumme Sprüche. Neid eben.Aber in den Foren kommt es schon gehäuft vor. Wenn ich mal nen guten Fang habe lasse ich mir die Freude durch nichts zerstören.



Da kann ich Gott sei Dank sagen, dass ich einen tollen Angelverein (www.asvjuebek.de)habe, wo ich dies noch nicht kennen gelernt habe.
Im Gegenteil bis jetzt nur Freundlichkeit, Respekt und Hilfsbereitschaft erlebt.:vik:


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Moin Moin ,
@Sven
|good:#r . Ich finde es gut das dieses Thema mal angesprochen wird und das Dein Posting viele andere auch nervt zeigen die Postings . Bin selber auch mal angegriffen worden hatte aber das Glück den "Kollegen" mal persönlich zu sehen . Schön klein ist der Typ geworden und seit dem hab ich Ruhe :q . Die paar Typen die nerven sollen es machen , die ignoriere ich dann sind sie schnell still . Hab bisher das Glück gehabt hier im Netz und auch am Wasser Leute zu treffen , das sind ca. 98 % )die helfen wenn nötig und freuen sich wenn möglich :q (wenn etwas gefangen wurde ist klar :q) .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rocky Coast (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo Sven, 
prima Posting !
Deine Erfahrungen sind leider richtig, kann man hier im Forum ja alles nachlesen.
Man macht seinen Fang durch Meldung hier im Forum öffentlich und bei einigen Spinnern kommt dann immer wieder der Urtrieb Beuteneid heraus. Die Typen können dann aus der Anonymität des Netzes heraus Ihre Giftpfeile abschießen und Sachen von sich geben, die sie draußen im Gespräch unter vier Augen niemals bringen würden.

Meist sind das Leute, die das Glück haben, sehr häufig unserer schönen Passion frönen zu können. Anstatt sich an dieser Tatsache zu erfreuen haut man verbal wie wild auf die Angelkollegen drauf, die auch mal einen kapitalen Fang machen und den mit nach Hause nehmen. Vermutlich glauben diese Typen dann auch noch, das die Entnahme der Hauptgrund für sinkende Bestände und schlechtere Fänge in der Zukunft ist.

Dabei verkennt man die Lage komplett, denn gerade an größeren Gewässern sind meist gewässerbiologische Entwicklungen, Kormoranpopulation, Gewässerverbauung und fehlende Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten für Wanderfische sowie Nahrungskonkurrenz entscheidender für die Entwicklung der Population einer Fischart als die Entnahme durch Angler.

Desweiteren verkennt man oft die Situation der Kollegen, die seltener am Fischwasser zu finden sind. Diese sind oft nicht weniger passioniert, sondern haben einfach das Pech, aus beruflichen, familiären oder finanziellen Gründen öfter dem Gewässer fern bleiben zu müssen. Und wenn ein solch notgedrungen wenig angelnder Kollege auch einmal einen kapitalen Fang macht sollte man Ihm auch das Recht zugestehen, darauf stolz zu sein und die Beute mit nach Hause zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Über 42.000 Mitglieder: Das ist schon mehr als ne Kleinstadt.
Und selbst im kleinsten Dorf gibts nicht nur Intelligente, Nette und Charmante.....

Und - hat Sven schon richtig beschreiben: Im Internet meinen viele anonym zu sein.

Die Mitglieder haben allerdings eines uns Mods voraus:
Die Ignorierfunktion.

Empfehle ich häufiger zu nutzen.


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Verdammt wie ignoriere ich bloß den ollen Schwaben über mir??  

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Kriegste nicht hin, weil ich ja Deine Telefonnummer habe )

Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema:
Man wird mir ja sicher zugestehenm, dass ich einem Konflikt nicht unbedingt aus dem Wege gehe, und bereit und fähig bin, einen solchen auch verbal zu führen und mich zu wehren.

Was mich ärgert ist, wenn auf Grund geschilderter Zustände manche ihre Fänge nicht mehr posten, weil sie entweder keine Lust haben oder nicht in der Lage sind, sich da verbal zu wehren.

Wenn jemand Hilfe braucht in solchen Fällen, an mich wenden )


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Durch die Anonymität des Mediums,zeigen doch Einige ihr wahres Gesicht und das ist nun
mal eine neidverzerrte Mine!
Ich will damit sagen,das die meisten dieser Neider von Angesicht zu Angesicht wahrscheinlich,ihre Stimme nicht erheben würden.Zumeist sind es auch immer die gleichen,die ansonsten wenig bis gar nichts,Konstruktives hier in die Gemeinschaft einbringen.
Manchmal habe ich sogar den Eindruck,dass diese Menschen allesamt mit einem 
schwachen Charakter ausgestattet sind,und im Bedarfsfall hier ein Ventil finden 
um ihr erbärmliches Ego etwas auf zu möbeln.
Mich wundert hier mittlerweile nichts mehr und in unserer Weiter-,Schneller-,Höher 
Gesellschaft ist so ein Verhalten ja schon fast normal.
Es ist also wie im richtigen Leben,nur halt anonymer.

Taxidermist


----------



## noworkteam (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich den nächsten Bericht einsetze werden sie auf jeden Fall da sein und danach suchen, womit sie mir ans Leder flicken können.
> 
> Sven


 
mach es Ihnen doch einfach und nutze die schöne winterzeit um mal einen dickdorsch zujagen.....



ps. haste den punkt in deinem bericht einfach nur vergessen oder war der dir zu heiss ) ???

Duck und wech

Noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Der war gut und fehlte noch in der Sammlung


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



noworkteam schrieb:


> mach es Ihnen doch einfach und nutze die schöne winterzeit um mal einen dickdorsch zujagen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber bitte dann zurück setzten,damit auch die Pro Contra C&R fraktion auf ihre kosten kommt#6


----------



## Richi05 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo, 

Super das es mal auf den Tisch kommt, nicht vergessen das schon Leute mit Rechtschreibefehler niedergekämpft wurden, war schon nahe dran mich hier abzumelden.

Petri

Richi


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo !
Hier wird oft über die Anonymität gesprochen - sind wir das nicht alle ? Die hälfte, die hier schreibt (ich auch !) haben kein Bild von sich selbst im Profil bzw. nicht ihren richtigen Namen angeben ! Wäre es nicht Anständig dies zu ändern ?


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@ Der Wobbler
Also , das Adresse und voller Name, Pflicht sind!


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



angler-jan schrieb:


> @ Der Wobbler
> Also , das Adresse und voller Name, Pflicht sind!


 
das weis ich auch - aber meinst du ich heise Herr Wobbler und sehe so aus wie auf dem Bild ? #d |bigeyes


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Was soll das denn helfen???
Also meinst du, wenn sie nicht mehr anonym sind und ihren Namen hier frei geben, haben sie Manschetten, irgendwelche Leute anzumachen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Moin Moin ,
vielleicht noch was zur Anonymität . Vielleicht sollte es bei der Anmeldung hier im AB es Pflicht sein im Profil seinen richtigen Namen und seinen Wohnort nebst Adresse ( Adresse nur für die Admin´s sichtbar Wohnort für alle ) anzugeben . Über die IP Adresse , so hab ich es mir sagen lassen , dann dann der Wohnort kontroliert werden von den Admin´s . Jeder der nichts zu verbergen hat , macht das eh und dem Rest wird es schwierig gemacht , Stunk zu machen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ein Bild kann ja auch das vom Opa sein,aber darauf habe ich bisher bewusst verzichtet,
damit man nicht nach Äußerlichem beurteilt wird.Mich interessieren auch die Bilder anderer
nicht.Mein Name steht im Benutzerprofil,womit ich allerdings zu einer Minderheit gehöre.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Micha, da wird dann auch nur beschxxssen... Bei 30 bis über 90 Anmeldungen pro Tag können wir das schlicht nicht kontrollieren - leider....


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Was soll das denn helfen???
> Also meinst du, wenn sie nicht mehr anonym sind und ihren Namen hier frei geben, haben sie Manschetten, irgendwelche Leute anzumachen?


 
Nöö #d - aber du erkennst die Nasen am Wasser eher ! |uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Hier wird oft über die Anonymität gesprochen - sind wir das nicht alle ? Die hälfte, die hier schreibt (ich auch !) haben kein Bild von sich selbst im Profil bzw. nicht ihren richtigen Namen angeben ! Wäre es nicht Anständig dies zu ändern ?


Wenn mann nachschaun könnte , nach real Namen , Adresse usw. , würden sicher einige in ihren Löchern bleiben. Aber machen wir uns nicht vor , manche pullern sich ja schon ins Hemd wenn nur darum geht sich hier im AB als online zu zeigen.


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Mein voller Name ist nicht drin glaube ich, aber das kann ich ganz schnell ändern. 
Im Internet ist halt die ganze Welt offen. Man kann nicht kontrollieren, ob irgendeiner jetzt wirklich aus Berlin kommt und ein lieber seriöser Angler ist, das stimmt Thomas.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich sogar den Eindruck, dass diese Menschen allesamt mit einem schwachen Charakter ausgestattet sind, und im Bedarfsfall hier ein Ventil finden, um ihr erbärmliches Ego etwas auf zu möbeln.
> 
> Mich wundert hier mittlerweile nichts mehr und in unserer Weiter-Schneller-Höher-Gesellschaft (...)



Ja, das hätte man gar nicht schöner sagen können. Das ist "des Pudels Kern". 

Wenn wir uns zum Beispiel erst gar nicht dafür interessieren würden, ob unser Hecht (oder Zander...) 99 oder 101 oder sogar 102 Zentimeter misst, wenn für uns das ausschlaggebende das Angelerlebnis wäre, und nicht die Menge, die Größe, das Gewicht der Fische, dann hätten wir mehr Spaß beim Angeln, und die anderen hätten mehr Spaß beim Zugucken, Lesen und Mitfühlen.

In meiner Heimatstadt Köln, der ältesten Großstadt Deutschlands, sind die Leute in ihrer mehrtausendjährigen Geschichte etwas gelassener geworden:

_"Do muss uch jünne künne!"_
(Du musst auch gönnen können!)

Wer das Leistungsprinzip in seine Freizeit reinzerrt, wer nichts mehr geniessen kann, ohne es zu messen, der verdirbt sich das Leben zur Gänze. Deshalb kann ich nur jedem raten: Wenn ihr eure Freude an einem Fang teilen wollt, dann tut's doch einfach*. Und wenn euch dann jemand ans Bein pinkeln will, dann ignoriert ihn einfach, und schenkt ihm euer Mitleid: Neid ist am giftigsten für den Neider.

*aber gebt euch auch 'n bisschen Mühe mit der spannenden Schilderung. Nicht bloß so was dröges wie: "Fisch gefangen. Zander, 102cm". Nachlässige Erzähler machen die schönsten Geschichten kaputt!


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein Bild kann ja auch das vom Opa sein,aber darauf habe ich bisher bewusst verzichtet,
> damit man nicht nach Äußerlichem beurteilt wird.Mich interessieren auch die Bilder anderer
> nicht.Mein Name steht im Benutzerprofil,womit ich allerdings zu einer Minderheit gehöre.
> 
> Taxidermist


Logisch kann es vom Opa sein - oder von der Oma |bigeyes! Aber man wüsste wem man schreibt oder wer Antwortet !
Mein Name steht auch im Benutzerprofil !
Nach dem Äußerlichen beurteilt ? Wie sind hier in einem Angler- und nicht in einem Moddelforum !|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Kommt mal wieder lieber zum Thema und nicht mit Vorschlägen was evtl. hier im Board besser gemacht werden kann. Die Moderatoren geben sich da bestimmt schon die größte Mühe.

Sven


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> das weis ich auch - aber meinst du ich heise Herr Wobbler und sehe so aus wie auf dem Bild ? #d |bigeyes



Klar, wofür ist sonst der Name und das Bildchen da?


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Deshalb kann ich nur jedem raten: Wenn ihr eure Freude an einem Fang teilen wollt, dann tut's doch einfach. Und wenn euch dann jemand ans Bein pinkeln will, dann ignoriert ihn einfach, und schenkt ihm euer Mitleid: Neid ist am giftigsten für den Neider.


|good:
Jemanden mit den  eigenen Waffen schlagen ist am besten!

Vielleicht fühlt der jenige sich zu stark angegriffen und zieht seinen Schwanz ein.

Sollte dieser dennoch weiter machen, raus aus dem Board!


----------



## ~Michi~ (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???
> 
> Seit langer Zeit angle ich nun in den deutschen Gewässern. Oft traf man gleichgesinnte
> am Wasser und man klönte über das angeln, dass Gewässer und über die verschiedenen Methoden zu angeln. Alles war recht friedlich und Tipps kamen immer gerne über die Lippen. Gegenseitiges Helfen war überhaupt kein Problem, ob es beim slippen von Booten war oder Kescherhilfe. Auch wurden Haken und Posen gegeben.
> ...



Unterschreib |good:

Ich finds auch immer wieder lächerlich wie sich manche Leute "Angler" verhalten.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Wasserpatscher,Da ich selbst in Köln geboren bin,aber leider schon lange Jahre im 
Süddeutschen Exil verbringe,kann ich deine Schilderung Der "Kölner Toleranz" nur bestätigen.Diese ist allerdings leider auch mit einer gewissen Oberflächlichkeit gepaart.
@Wobbler,Ich sehe gar nicht so schlimm aus,habe aber bei der Anmeldung noch gar nicht
geschnallt,wie das Mit dem Bilder einstellen funktioniert,und weiß es ehrlich gesagt heute
noch nicht.

Taxidermist


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> vielleicht noch was zur Anonymität . Vielleicht sollte es bei der Anmeldung hier im AB es Pflicht sein im Profil seinen richtigen Namen und seinen Wohnort nebst Adresse ( Adresse nur für die Admin´s sichtbar Wohnort für alle ) anzugeben . Über die IP Adresse , so hab ich es mir sagen lassen , dann dann der Wohnort kontroliert werden von den Admin´s . Jeder der nichts zu verbergen hat , macht das eh und dem Rest wird es schwierig gemacht , Stunk zu machen :q
> 
> 
> ...


so ist das auch in mehreren karpfen foren wo ich angemeldet bin.muss man auch alles angeben.in den einem musste ich sogar kopie von ausweiss oder fischereischein abgeben.


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher,Da ich selbst in Köln geboren bin,aber leider schon lange Jahre im
> Süddeutschen Exil verbringe,kann ich deine Schilderung Der "Kölner Toleranz" nur bestätigen.Diese ist allerdings leider auch mit einer gewissen Oberflächlichkeit gepaart.
> @Wobbler,Ich sehe gar nicht so schlimm aus,habe aber bei der Anmeldung noch gar nicht
> geschnallt,wie das Mit dem Bilder einstellen funktioniert,und weiß es ehrlich gesagt heute
> ...


 
Profil dann Benutzer oder Profilbild dann Durchsuchen deiner Festplatte hochladen fertig


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Muss man denn mit seiner Hässligkeit denn hier schon beweisen, das man zu den Guten gehört? Vielleicht wollen hier die meisten recht anonym bleiben.Sie wollen einfach nur ein bisschen Information und Tips suchen und weitergeben. 
Schwarze Schaafe sind auch immer dabei. Die kann man ncht vermeiden.


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Halt. bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde selber man sollte die Anschrift beim Admin hinterlegen, aber im Forum kann man doch anonym bleiben!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

OffTopic, speziell für Taxidermist:
Bilder ins AB stellen, klick>>>
OffTopic Ende


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Mein Profil sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Der Hecht ist nur dafür da, meine Wampe zu verbergen. 
 Alles andere von mir ist öffentlich zu sehen und viele haben mich ja schon im realen Leben gesehen. Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, wird meistens auch alles einstellen so weit es möglich ist.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Zu den Vorschlägen mit Adresse, nochmal:
30 bis über 90 Anmeldungen pro Tag, wer sollte das denn alles machen und kontrollieren?


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Gründler,das scheint ja hinzukriegen zu sein,leider sind die einzigen Bilder auf meiner
Festplatte die von Tierpräparaten.Darunter befindet sich unter anderem ein schöner
Kormoran,ich werde den vielleicht demnächst einsetzen.

Taxidermist

P.S.anke Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Mein Bild ist auch echt (sieht man ja, weil ich der Schönste bin )))


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OffTopic, speziell für Taxidermist:
> Bilder ins AB stellen, klick>>>
> OffTopic Ende


Schwabe ich bin begeistert von deinen Fähigkeiten am Rechner.:m
Dafür :l ich dich.#6

Sven


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gründler,das scheint ja hinzukriegen zu sein,leider sind die einzigen Bilder auf meiner
> Festplatte die von Tierpräparaten.Darunter befindet sich unter anderem ein schöner
> Kormoran,ich werde den vielleicht demnächst einsetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja habs gelesen mit Präparator usw.Hier hängt das halbe Haus voll Füchse Dachse Rehbockgehörn Hirschgeweihe Fischköppe usw.lg

Ps:
Aber Kormoran???Ich mag die nicht,weil wir hier im Sommer bis zu 5000Stk haben.So sehen auch unsere Teiche aus leer


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Darunter befindet sich unter anderem ein schöner
> Kormoran,ich werde den vielleicht demnächst einsetzen.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Dann werde ich dich für immer mit dem Kormoran verbinden und dich hassen:vik::vik:
ausser du stllst einen zerfetzten rein, dann können wir darüber reden
Nein Witz beiseite. 
Ich finde nicht, das man sich auch noch mit einem Bild outen muss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Schwabe ich bin begeistert von deinen Fähigkeiten am Rechner


Nicht meine, Franzls Fähigkeiten, muss ich leider zugeben!


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht meine, Franzls Fähigkeiten, muss ich leider zugeben!




Du Taugenichts. :q

Bist aber trotzdem ein lieber Kerl. Und natürlich jederzeit bei mir willkommen. Die Brauerei wartet schon.:m

Sven


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@AnglerJan,du drückst dich manchmal etwas drastisch aus!Ich bin sicher kein Kormoran
Freund,aber schöne Vögel sind es trotzdem.Man sollte das nicht so verbissen sehen.

Taxidermist


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps:
> Aber Kormoran???Ich mag die nicht,weil wir hier im Sommer bis zu 5000Stk haben.So sehen auch unsere Teiche aus leer


Da gibt es genug Threads zum streiten!:m


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @AnglerJan,du drückst dich manchmal etwas drastisch aus!Ich bin sicher kein Kormoran
> Freund,aber schöne Vögel sind es trotzdem.Man sollte das nicht so verbissen sehen.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Es war ja nur ein Scherz. Ich finde diese Vögel anmutig und herrlich.
Nur sie passen nicht mehr in die Natur in Deutschland!
Ich würde sie mir gerne woanders betrachten!


----------



## Schuschek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Bild ist auch echt (sieht man ja, weil ich der Schönste bin )))


 
:vik: Dann sind wir schon zwei!:vik:


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich finde Vögeln auch herrlich und anmutig !
Aber die Viehcher mag ich net !


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen,die Anonymität aufzuweichen ist ein zu hoher
Aufwand,laut Thomas zumindest!Ich glaube auch nicht,dass es gewisse Leute davon
abhalten würde,anderen ihren Fang auf die ein oder andere Weise,schlecht zu reden.
Ich finde es schon ausreichend,wenn wie jetzt im Fangthread konsequent solche Posts
gelöscht werden.Obwohl was sich im Spezial Thread Zander 1,02m abspielte fand ich
schon teilweise beschämend und zwar von beiden Seiten.

Taxidermist

Oh,und auch Wobbler hat sich geoutet!


----------



## Schuschek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Richi05 schrieb:


> .....nicht vergessen das schon Leute mit Rechtschreibefehler niedergekämpft wurden.....
> 
> Richi


 
Hab ich vorhin erst wieder erlebt: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1890995#post1890995


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Ich finde Vögeln auch herrlich und anmutig !
> Aber die Viehcher mag ich net !



tatütataa

Aber das ist ja ziemlich gewollt, also wird das wohl nicht in die Wertung gehen |supergri

Wo ist das lustige Thaddäusbildchen hin?


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> tatütataa
> 
> Aber das ist ja ziemlich gewollt, also wird das wohl nicht in die Wertung gehen |supergri
> 
> Wo ist das lustige Thaddäusbildchen hin?


 
Das musste der Anonymität weichen ! :q


----------



## Danfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich ärgert ist, wenn auf Grund geschilderter Zustände manche ihre Fänge nicht mehr posten, weil sie entweder keine Lust haben oder nicht in der Lage sind, sich da verbal zu wehren



Weder das eine noch das andere Thomas. 
Aber wenn ich Fangberichte lese in denen von 200 Barschen die Rede ist, gefangen mit der Hegene auf der Müritz. Da weiß ich das man eigentlich nur jeden 10ten verwerten kann. Ich sag nur Größe.
Meine 20 auf DS gefangenen machen sich da in einem Bericht doch ziemlich mickrig.Aber ich muss maximal 3-4 zurücksetzen.
Wenn du bei uns mit der Hegene in einen vernünftigen Schwarm wirfst bekommst du sie gar nicht schnell genug heraus, da ist sie zerlegt. 
Das aber jedesmal zu erklären, fehlt mir einfach die Zeit, da ich ja ab und zu auch mal angeln will.
Deshalb; Der Danfreak genießt und schweigt.:q  jedenfalls über seine fänge


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Danfreak auch ein einzelnder Barsch kann durchaus ein Bericht wert sein. Auch ein Tag ohne Fisch kann spannend sein, wenn man das erlebte richtig verpackt.

Sven


----------



## Danfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Sicherlich Nordangler, 

aber zum Romancier fehlt mir die Begabung und zum rechtfertigen die Zeit


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Danfreak schrieb:


> Sicherlich Nordangler,
> 
> aber zum Romancier fehlt mir die Begabung und zum rechtfertigen die Zeit


 
Und wenn man sich dann doch Std. hingesetzt hat, um den Fang zu erklären bzw. auszuschmücken, hat man ja immer den Hintergedanken das er innerhalb von einigen Minuten, zerissen wird ! Oder man lächerlich gemacht wird wegen einigen Rechts - bzw. Gramatikfehlern !


----------



## Danfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

so isses


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

So, nachdem mein heutiger Kellerbrand gelöscht und die schlimmsten Spuren beseitigt sind, kann ich mich hier auch mal ein bisschen länger auslassen.

_Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???_

Ja und Nein. Nein deshalb, weil es nicht auf die Angler beschränkt ist.
Ich bin u.a. auch in einem Board aktiv, wo es um Mineraliensammeln geht. Also Kristalle und schöne Steine. Die wachsen nicht auf Bäumen und die Fundstellen sind begrenzt. In diesem Forum haben Neid und die Mißgunst einen hohen Stellenwert. Kaum einer postet noch seine Funde, weil es sofort als Raubgräber angemacht wird, bzw. wenn er die Fundstelle nicht exakt angibt ( was den Tod der Stelle zur Folge hätte ) wird ihm!!! Neid und Mißgunst unterstellt. Schöne Stücke werden heruntergemacht, schlechtgeschrieben usw.
Beschreibt jemand eine gute Stelle zu genau, kriegt er von anderen eingeweihten um die Ohren, weil er das publik gemacht hat. 
Wenn ein Neuling mal durchschnittliche oder gar schlechte Qualität einstellt -  auf die er natürlich stolz ist - kriegt er sofort was abgewatscht.
Seit einiger Zeit ist es ruhiger geworden in diesem Board. Ruhiger aber nicht besser, nur langweiliger. 
Ganz anders in einem holländischen Board. Die Jungs dort halten sich streng an einen Ehrenkodex. Keine Mißgunst, kein Neid.
Wenn doch mal einer querschießt, hat er sofort die gesamte Boardigemeinde am Hals, und zwar mit Schmackes. Störenfriede, Neider usw. haben da gar keine Chance. Die Mod´s müssen da kaum mal eingreifen. 
Das lässt sich natürlich nicht eins zu eins auf ein Board von der Größe des Ab´s umlegen. Keine Chance. 

Was ich damit ausdrücken will ist folgendes:

Es sind nicht die Mod´s, die ein Board zum Leben bringen und erhalten. Mod´s können nur Schadensbegrenzung vornehmen und auf die Einhaltung der Regeln achten.
Was ein Board ausmacht, das sind die Boardis. Also ihr alle.
Die " Guten " und die " fast Guten ". 

Wie, nein wer, kann denn jetzt gegen die Stänkerei am wirkungsvollsten angehen ? Die Mod´s ? Klar, wir können mahnen, löschen, verwarnen und editieren. Maßnahmen, die wir aber erst ergreifen können, wenn der Baum schon brennt ( Blöde Kellerassoziation ). 
Ziel eines Stänkerers ist es , eine Person oder Gruppe ins Abseits zu stellen und angreifbar zu machen. Die wirkungsvollste Gegenmaßnahme ist, den/die Stänkerer selbst ins Abseits zu stellen. Und genau dazu haben nur die übrigen Boardis die Macht. Das ist die einfachste und wirkungsvollste Methode.

Jeder, oder fast jeder von uns erfreut sich an schönen Fotos und Fangberichten. Tut was dafür, das wir die in Zukunft auch noch genießen können. 

Ralf


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Dem, was der Themenstarter anfangs gesagt hat, ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen. Er hat zu 100% recht. Eines der besten Postings, die ich seit langem gelesen habe...
Wenn einer Angeln geht, dann geht er eben angeln. Weil´s sein Hobby ist! Und wenn er einen Fisch fängt, dann ist das so. (Soll ja vorkommen, bei so einem Hobby). Und wenn er einen seeeehr großen Fisch fängt, dann sollten wir uns alle mit ihm freuen. Da kann er dann stolz drauf sein. (wäre ich auch) Und vor allem sollte es sein Ding sein, was er dann mit dem Fisch macht. Ob er ihn isst (würde ich machen), ihn sich an die Wand hängt oder er fällt ihm aus der Hand...
Neid ist da fehl am Platze... Ich kann mich über jeden dicken Fisch freuen, egal ob ich ihn gefangen habe, oder nicht..das ist selbstverständlich! Wir sind doch alle Angler.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein heutiger Kellerbrand gelöscht und die schlimmsten Spuren beseitigt sind, kann ich mich hier auch mal ein bisschen länger auslassen.
> 
> _Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???_
> 
> ...


 
Uiiiii - starke Worte !|bigeyes           |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Uiiiii - starke Worte !|bigeyes           |good:


Ja, unsere Neuen (alle) sind schon klasse (bis jeztzt) )


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, unsere Neuen (alle) sind schon klasse (bis jeztzt) )


 
Das von einem Schwaben zu hören, freut mich :m


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Ralle24 !
Bei dir hat gebrannt ? Hoffentlich nicht ganz so doll ! Siehst ganz schön verkokelt auf dem Bild aus !


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> @Ralle24 !
> Bei dir hat gebrannt ? Hoffentlich nicht ganz so doll ! Siehst ganz schön verkokelt auf dem Bild aus !



Meinst Du das Avatarbild?

Hui, böses Faul.:m
________________________________________________________
Ich ziehe meinen Kommentar hiermit zurück und versuche es
mit der Unkenntnis über die Ereignisse zu entschuldigen.

Tut mir leid.


----------



## Big Fins (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Man fragt sich tatsächlich warum einige so verbissen einem den Fang madig machen wollen. Anscheinend haben sie selber nicht die nötigen Mittel oder einfach keinen Anstand.
Ich freue mich zB tierisch wenn ich solche Bilder sehe. Gibt mir dass doch Ansporn für meinen nächsten Urlaub mich richtig ins Zeug zu legen und einen größeren zu fangen.


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> @Ralle24 !
> Bei dir hat gebrannt ? Hoffentlich nicht ganz so doll ! Siehst ganz schön verkokelt auf dem Bild aus !


 
Hat es bei euch schon mal gebrannt?Ich glaube in solchen Minuten gehen einen ganz andere Gedanken durch den Kopf wie Brandtwitze.Ich finde sowas nicht sehr Witzig,wenn man als Nachbarn einen kleinen jungen hat der fast verbrannt wäre.Und nun 95% seiner Haut verloren hat.

Nicht Persönlich nehmen aber ich sehe ihn jeden tag,und das Prägt!
lg


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



gründler schrieb:


> Hat es bei euch schon mal gebrannt?Ich glaube in solchen Minuten gehen einen ganz andere Gedanken durch den Kopf wie Brandtwitze.Ich finde sowas nicht sehr Witzig,wenn man als Nachbarn einen kleinen jungen hat der fast verbrannt wäre.Und nun 95% seiner Haut verloren hat.
> 
> Nicht Persönlich nehmen aber ich sehe ihn jeden tag,und das Prägt!
> lg


 
Entschuldigung ! Soweit habe ich nicht gedacht !


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ! Soweit habe ich nicht gedacht !


 

Wie gesagt verstehe den Witz schon,aber sorry ich denke wegen dem kleinen ein bißchen anders darüber.
Also bitte nicht als Angriff werten!
lg


----------



## Danfreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich denke mal der Einzige der Wobbler antworten sollte wäre Ralle 24.|kopfkrat
Begreife nicht, das hier immer einige den Moralapostel geben.#d


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Danfreak schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Einzige der Wobbler antworten sollte wäre Ralle 24.|kopfkrat
> Begreife nicht, das hier immer einige den Moralapostel geben.#d


 
Vielmals Sorry dafür!
Reagiere auf sowas .....Nun bitte wieder ontopic


----------



## Der Wobbler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ehrenkodex !


----------



## Fishzilla (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Angler sind wohl beides oder noch mehr.
Aber komischerweise mutieren sie meist im Net zu den oben genanten.
Wenn ich den Thread* Kommentare zum Raubfischfängethread* lese, kommt mir so was von das Essen hoch.
Habe nur die ersten zwei Seiten ausgehalten.
Immer diese Heulsusen, diese blöden Kommentare.
Kann man nicht einfach mal den Kopf im Hintern stecken und nichts dazu sagen.
Muss man sich hier immer für jeden Dreck rechtfertigen oder entschuldigen?
Ich sage schon aus trotz "Glückwunsch den Fänger im kurzen Hemd". Respekt.
Ich war früher echt super gerne hier.
Heute nur noch gerne, und hoffe, das mein neues AB nie so groß wird wie dieses hier.


----------



## J-son (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Als bekennender Querulant sag ich mal:
Wenn ich mir das ständige Kormoran-Gezeter am Board ansehe, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass Fischneid die erste Anglerpflicht ist...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> |good:#r
> Sven, Deinem Posting gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Diese Entwicklung verfolge ich auch bereits seit längerem und finde dieses Neider- und Querulantentum mehr als schäbig den stolzen Fängern gegenüber!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin#h


 
Martin hat alles gesagt...

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> @Ralle24 !
> Bei dir hat gebrannt ? Hoffentlich nicht ganz so doll ! Siehst ganz schön verkokelt auf dem Bild aus !


 
 Also ich kann so Späße ab.

Is ja nix passiert außer Sachschaden und Dreck.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich kann so Späße ab.
> 
> Is ja nix passiert außer Sachschaden und Dreck.


 

Dann sei froh das es dabei geblieben ist!Und niemand zu Schaden gekommen ist.lg


----------



## Nordangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Es scheint so, dass an und für sich, viele der Boardies insgeheim schon mal Gedanklich mit dem Thema Neid und Querolanten beschäftigt haben.
Dies hier auch im Board umzusetzen ist natürlich schwer. Das kann nur funktionieren, wenn wirklich ein fester Teil der Boardgemeinde zusammenhält und den Neidern/Querolanten Paroli bietet.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wer sich hier noch alles zu Wort meldet.

Ralle!!! Das Thema habe ich so geschrieben, dass man es auf viele Sachen ummünzen kann.
zb. deine Mineralsammelleidenschaft, oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit und, und und.
Aber der wesentliche Bestandteil ist und soll erst einmal der Angler sein.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Das kann nur funktionieren, wenn wirklich ein fester Teil der Boardgemeinde zusammenhält und den Neidern/Querolanten Paroli bietet.


So isses, die Unterstützung des Modteams ist dabei gewiss...


----------



## corny31 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema Neid! 

Tja wir leben hier in Deutschland! Neid liegt m.E. in der Mentalität des Deutschen. 
In anderen Ländern habe ich es nie bis gar nicht so empfunden wie hier in Germany. 
"Neidgesellschaft" ist ja auch ein Schlagwort welches hier entstanden ist.

@Ralle24

Das mit dem Brand tut mir auch sehr leid! Gut das euch nichts passiert ist!!!!! Ich werde heute abend mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit investieren und zeige dir doch nochmal lieber wie ein Feuerlöscher funktioniert!

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Der Wobbler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich kann so Späße ab.
> 
> Is ja nix passiert außer Sachschaden und Dreck.


 
So hat es sich ja auch angehört ! Deswegen der "kleine" Witz ! Ich weis selber, das es viel Elend auf der Welt gibt, viele Menschen sterben durch Katastrophen ! Aber soll ich mir bei jedem Witz den ich mache, überlegen ob ich damit jemanden auf die Füße trete ? |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes


----------



## Richi05 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo, 

Kleinfischfänger, Biertrinker, nicht Schwimmwestenträger, bei deftigen Wind und Wellen -Angler, im Boot stehend angeln, Aus dem Bootpinkler, Kochttopfangler, nicht Fehlerfreischreiber, zu schnell Fahrer, Bier nach Norge Schmugler, Schlechte Bildereinsteller, mit lebenden Köder Fischer, kein Kormoranfreund, 2 mal die Woche Fischesser (das alles bin ich in einer Person) meldet euch zu Wort. 

Sollte ich auf die schnelle was vergessen haben, einfach Senf dauzugeben. 

Petri

Richi


----------



## Schuschek (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Richi05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kleinfischfänger, Biertrinker, nicht Schwimmwestenträger, bei deftigen Wind und Wellen -Angler, im Boot stehend angeln, Aus dem Bootpinkler, Kochttopfangler, nicht Fehlerfreischreiber, zu schnell Fahrer, Bier nach Norge Schmugler, Schlechte Bildereinsteller, mit lebenden Köder Fischer, kein Kormoranfreund, 2 mal die Woche Fischesser (das alles bin ich in einer Person) meldet euch zu Wort.
> 
> ...


 
|directoru bist ja ein richtig böser Angler! Ich werd dich ignorieren!


----------



## Der Wobbler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Richi05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kleinfischfänger, Biertrinker, nicht Schwimmwestenträger, bei deftigen Wind und Wellen -Angler, im Boot stehend angeln, Aus dem Bootpinkler, Kochttopfangler, nicht Fehlerfreischreiber, zu schnell Fahrer, Bier nach Norge Schmugler, Schlechte Bildereinsteller, mit lebenden Köder Fischer, kein Kormoranfreund, 2 mal die Woche Fischesser (das alles bin ich in einer Person) meldet euch zu Wort.
> 
> ...


 
Ohhh Gott |bigeyes - das iss so einer |bigeyes !!!!


----------



## Danfreak (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Mir ist da nochmal was eingefallen(Anonymität im Board) wurde hier angesprochen.
Wenn ich meinen konkreten Namen hier ins Öffentliche Profil setze und dann noch  meine Urlaubsdaten poste, muss ich mich nicht wundern anschließend im Terminkalender eines Wohnungseinbrechers zu erscheinen.|bigeyes
Nur so mal als Tip.#h


----------



## raubangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Richi05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kleinfischfänger, Biertrinker, nicht Schwimmwestenträger, bei deftigen Wind und Wellen -Angler, im Boot stehend angeln, Aus dem Bootpinkler, Kochttopfangler, nicht Fehlerfreischreiber, zu schnell Fahrer, Bier nach Norge Schmugler, Schlechte Bildereinsteller, mit lebenden Köder Fischer, kein Kormoranfreund, 2 mal die Woche Fischesser (das alles bin ich in einer Person) meldet euch zu Wort.
> 
> ...



Ein Genosse!
Angelst Du auch mit Langleine?


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Eins hattes Du noch vergessen :
Nach Norwegen fahren wegen des billigen Bieres :vik:

hat zumindest unsere örtliche Feuerwehr gemacht#q


----------



## noworkteam (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Sollen die Mods doch ein Bewertungssystem für Beiträge (nicht die Sternchen für die Themen) einführen. Die Leser können dann dem Schreiberling des Beitrages Bewertung geben (kann...nicht muss) und der Verfasser wird sich in der Highscore-Liste der Boardie an seinem verdienten Platz wiederfinden. Ist er oben auf der Liste, darf er sich freuen ein umgänglicher, freundlicher und fachlich kompetenter Zeitgenosse zu sein, ist er weit unten, erhält er einen klaren Spiegel vorgehalten, dass er a.) seine Ausdrucksweise oder b.) seine Einstellung oder gar c.)sein angebliches Fachwissen überdenken und verbessern muss...

Zudem kann ein Boardie anhand dieser Bewertung schon von weitem erkennen, ob sich eine freundliche Antwort lohnt, oder ob man lieber die dafür notwendige Zeit für andere Sachen ( threads) nutzt.

Dazu die Anzahl der bewerteten Beiträge zu erhaltenen Punkten in Relation stellen (kommen auch die "Guten" mit wenigen Beiträge gut mit weg),..,und schon ist der Wettkampf um die Gunst der Boardmitglieder eröffnet, allerdings in der Form das hier nur mit Umgangston und Höflichkeit und Inhalt gewonnen werden kann.


Die breite Masse des Forum( wird sich wohl irgendwo unter "ferner liefen finden ,.., gilt für noworkteam dito)hat damit auch die Möglichkeit, ohne die Mitglieder genauer zukennen, Mitglieder welche besonders positiv oder halt negativ auffallen, auch als solche zu erkennen.

Doc: Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben, und außerdem ist Winterzeit, Zeit der Systempflege, der Umsetzungen und der Herausforderung:q....angeln kannste im Sommer:q

Mods: um es vorwegzunehmen, ihr müsst dann unten in der Liste Eure Nics suchen,..,ist halt so....das Leben als Mod oder auch als Admin...#h


Angler ein Neider ?? Klar, jedesmals wenn ich einen z.B. Norwegen-Bericht lese, bin ich neidisch nicht mit dabei gewesen zusein und nicht selbst den abgebildeten Fisch gefangen zuhaben,..,dem Verfasser kann ich seine Reise und seine Fische aber trotzdem immer noch lächelnd gönnen.
Gruss 

Noworkteam


----------



## Richi05 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo, 

Spass mal auf die Seite legen, ich habe leider mal keinen Rechtsanwalt, Deutschlehrer, Fotograf usw. an meiner Seite stehen bevor ich was ins AB stelle. War ja kurz davor mich hier abzumelden, werde aber mal  5  gerade sein lassen und auch die Vorteile des AB ins Rampenlicht stellen. 

Schön wäre es, wenn ein neues AB Mitglied:
die Ziele, Spielregeln (was wir gerne sehen und was wir nicht möchten) des AB,
wo Hilfsmittel und Helfer, Ansprechpartner sind. (sind ja vorhanden)

Zählen wir doch mal die ganzen Vorteile auf die das AB bietet. 

Geräte und Material -  Test 
  Rollen, Ruten, Schnur, Bekleidung, Boote, Futter, Blinker usw. 

  Dank des AB spart man doch jede Menge Zeit, Geld usw. 

Urlaubsorte, Berichte, Fischverwertung, 

Listen z.B. was passt auf unsere Rollen, was brauche ich in Norwegen, 


und, und, und,  viele interesanten Sachen, die man alleine nicht machen kann, oder großen Aufwand betreiben muß, die Fachauskünfte (Berichte), bisher ist mir fast immer hier geholfen worden, (helfe auch gerne wo ich kann) 

ich will ja nicht das ganze Leben an einem Teich angeln, sonder auch mal über den Rand sehen - 

Wer hier Infos zieht, sollte auch welche weitergeben. 

(zur liste #124 muß ich noch hinzufügen : schaue Angelsendungen auf D MAX )

Petri 

Richi


----------



## noworkteam (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Richi05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kleinfischfänger, Biertrinker, nicht Schwimmwestenträger, bei deftigen Wind und Wellen -Angler, im Boot stehend angeln, Aus dem Bootpinkler, Kochttopfangler, nicht Fehlerfreischreiber, zu schnell Fahrer, Bier nach Norge Schmugler, Schlechte Bildereinsteller, mit lebenden Köder Fischer, kein Kormoranfreund, 2 mal die Woche Fischesser (das alles bin ich in einer Person) meldet euch zu Wort.
> 
> ...


 
*Laichdorschkiller*

Typisch den guten alten Dickdorsch vergessen,..,der einzig wahre Grund im Dez, täglich in der Kutterabteilung nachzuschauen...

Ihr traut Euch einfach nicht daran:q

Gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Er kann garnicht DICK genug sein#6


----------



## Der Wobbler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Sollen die Mods doch ein Bewertungssystem für Beiträge (nicht die Sternchen für die Themen) einführen. Die Leser können dann dem Schreiberling des Beitrages Bewertung geben (kann...nicht muss) und der Verfasser wird sich in der Highscore-Liste der Boardie an seinem verdienten Platz wiederfinden. Ist er oben auf der Liste, darf er sich freuen ein umgänglicher, freundlicher und fachlich kompetenter Zeitgenosse zu sein, ist er weit unten, erhält er einen klaren Spiegel vorgehalten, dass er a.) seine Ausdrucksweise oder b.) seine Einstellung oder gar c.)sein angebliches Fachwissen überdenken und verbessern muss...
> 
> Zudem kann ein Boardie anhand dieser Bewertung schon von weitem erkennen, ob sich eine freundliche Antwort lohnt, oder ob man lieber die dafür notwendige Zeit für andere Sachen ( threads) nutzt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde dieses "Punktesystem" - eine gute Idee !#6


----------



## crazyFish (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich bin die letzten Tage ja kaum zum Anglerboard gekommen, da ich gerade auf Familienbesuch in Sisnheim bin, an der Stelle schönen Gruß an den Taxidermisten .

Find ich große Klasse wie das Thema hier mal angesprochen wird. Kann die Meinung der Leute hier nur unterstützen.

Mir fällt da nur gerade eine andere Sache ein bei der ich schwer schlucken musste als ich den Thread gelesen habe.
Hier erst selbst lesen nicht, dass ich noch ne Meinung beeinflusse.

Der Themenersteller war gerade einen Tag dabei, hatte bestimmt noch nie in einen Fangthread geschaut und bekommt dann auf seine echt und ernst gemeinte Frage so eine Antwort. (Nicht gegen dich Brassenwürger, ich hab ja schon zig Beiträge von dir gelesen und weiss wie ich dich nehmen muss) Und dann reagiert er halt ein wenig flasch darauf weil er es nicht einordnen kann und die ganze Sache läuft aus dem Ruder. Seit dem Abend hat sich Flying Carp hier nicht mehr gezeigt.

Dies sollte auch Teil der Etikette sein, dass man auf einander eingeht und schaut mit wem habe ich es da überhaupt zutun hat. Wenn ihr schon antworten wollt dann macht euch dir Mühe und macht es Richtig weil "Nutz doch die SuFo" oder "google.de" sind unter aller Sau wenn man sie einem Neuling gibt. Wenn dann erklärt es etwas genauer wie es hier läuft, wie ein Titel vom Thread aussehen sollte und welche Details bei der Fragestellung wichtig sind, damit man eine vernüftige Antwort bekommt.

Ich habe hier viel Spass im Anglerboard aber ich will nicht mehr Threads lesen müssen bei denen ich dann einfach schlucken muss.

Schönen Gruss der crazyFisch


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Deine Idee hat - abgesehen von der Umsetzung - leider einen entscheidenden Haken. Sie funktioniert nur, wenn Bewertungen objektiv abgegeben würden. Und das ist leider nicht realistsich.

Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn sich jemand Gedanken macht. 



noworkteam schrieb:


> Sollen die Mods doch ein Bewertungssystem für Beiträge (nicht die Sternchen für die Themen) einführen. Die Leser können dann dem Schreiberling des Beitrages Bewertung geben (kann...nicht muss) und der Verfasser wird sich in der Highscore-Liste der Boardie an seinem verdienten Platz wiederfinden.
> Ob der verdient ist, bleibt zu hinterfragen. Leider ist es unter uns Menschen so, dass wir viel eher bereits sind negative Dinge anzuprangern, als gute zu honorieren. Heißt, eine schlechte Bewertung ist schneller vergeben, als eine gute.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



CrazyFish schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nur gerade eine andere Sache ein bei der ich schwer schlucken musste als ich den Thread gelesen habe.
> Hier erst selbst lesen nicht, dass ich noch ne Meinung beeinflusse.
> 
> Der Themenersteller war gerade einen Tag dabei, hatte bestimmt noch nie in einen Fangthread geschaut und bekommt dann auf seine echt und ernst gemeinte Frage so eine Antwort. (Nicht gegen dich Brassenwürger, ich hab ja schon zig Beiträge von dir gelesen und weiss wie ich dich nehmen muss) Und dann reagiert er halt ein wenig flasch darauf weil er es nicht einordnen kann und die ganze Sache läuft aus dem Ruder. Seit dem Abend hat sich Flying Carp hier nicht mehr gezeigt.


 
Ist mir selber sehr unangenehm aufgefallen wie darauf reagiert wurde, inclusive des Abwürgens des zuständigen Mods. Mag daran liegen das das Thema Catch&Relaese aufgegriffen wurde...
Bin selber erst seit Ende letzten Jahres dabei, aber eines habe ich sofort gemerkt: Finger weg vom C&R Thema, diese besondere Art der Tierquälerei soll hier nicht diskutiert werden, Begründung etwa: hatten wir schon, oder nicht noch mal... Scheint heiliger als eine heilige Kuh zu sein! 
Ich persönlich finde, solche brisanten Themen können nicht oft genug aufgearbeitet werden, da sie ca. 80% des angeblich schlechten Images der Angler ausmachen! 
Uups, habe mich ich hiermit als Neider (neide der C&R Fraktion ihren persönlichen Lustgewinn auf Kosten lebender Kreaturen) und Querulant (wage es tatsächlich ein Wort darüber zu verlieren) geoutet!

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## crazyFish (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ja natürlich hatte er sich da gleich das Reizthema Nummer Eins raus gesucht. Aber sowas muss ihm ja wenigsten einmal kurz erklärt werden, man sah es ja an seiner Fragestellung, dass er noch nicht wirklich viel von der Kontroverse mitbekommen hatte.

Ich habe halt einwenig dass Gefühl, dass manche hier ein Angelwikipedia aufbauen wollen, wo zu jedem Thema einmal was nidergeschrieben wird und man dann dort nachschlagen soll.
Um das Bild von Thomas auf zugreifen mit den 42.000 Usern (hoffe habe die Richtige Zahl im Kopf) und der Kleinstadt. Dort sitzt man auch nicht gleichzeitig in jeder Kneipe und macht bei jedem Geschwatter mit.
Und wenn ein Thema keine Resonanz findet, verschwindet es halt ohne dumme Komentare viel schneller in der Versenkung.
Jedoch nicht dass ich falsch verstanden werde die einzelnen Themen sollten schon Sinn machen und nicht einfach nur Spam sein. Ich errinnere mich an die fetten Karpfen, Großforellenseen bzw. See für große Forellen. Daß ist ganz klar eine Sache die nicht in meinem Sinn ist.


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Fangt doch einfach euere Fische und macht damit was ihr wollt!
Ich denke,unser Board ist zum Dazulernen da,oder geht ihr mit eurem Computer angeln?

mfg,Feedermaik


----------



## raubangler (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Laichdorschkiller*
> 
> Typisch den guten alten Dickdorsch vergessen,..,der einzig wahre Grund im Dez, täglich in der Kutterabteilung nachzuschauen...
> 
> ...


 
Bisher habe ich mich nur nicht daran getraut, weil ich die Fahrt zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot für zu gefährlich hielt.
Aber bei gutem Wetter und im Kleinbootkonvoi?

Wer hat ein Kleinboot (~5 PS) und will mit?


----------



## Nordangler (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Tatsache ist aber, dass, wie man merkt, Themen entgleisen, entfremdet oder missbraucht werden. Dazu gepaart mit Neid und Missgunst und schon hat man das erreicht, was man eigentlich hier nicht haben will. 
Ich stehe ja hin und wieder selbst im Kreuzfeuer. Am Anfang hatte ich damit echt zu kämpfen, inzwischen aber, duch Boardies die mir den Rücken stärken und durch viele PM und Mails wieder aufgebaut. Auch Thomas9904 hat durch Gespräche dazu getragen, dass ich hier noch im Board bin und bleibe.
Nun stehe ich immer wieder gerne dazu, heiße Eisen anzufassen oder Querolanten Paroli zu bieten. Aber man muß dabei auch sachlich und kompetent bleiben.
Neulinge muß geholfen werden und nicht durch dumme Bemerkungen vergrault werden.

Sven


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Auch wenn es um C&R geht soll man sich nicht streiten. Der eine setzt halt gerne Fische wieder zurück, der andere isst sie lieber. Was ist denn dabei sich zu streiten???


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich nur Weihnachten und Ostern in die Kirche gehe ...


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich nur Weihnachten und Ostern in die Kirche gehe ...


 
Und das als Bayer? Schäm dich! *lach* Da geh ich als "Fastheide" ja noch öfter in die Kirche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Zum Thema Beiträge bewerten etc. sollte Ihr Euch mal das durchlesen, dann wisst Ihr auch, warum das ziemlich sicher eher nicht kommen wird)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82162&highlight=renomme


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Moin Moin,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Querolanten Paroli zu bieten. Aber man muß dabei auch sachlich und kompetent bleiben.
> Neulinge muß geholfen werden und nicht durch dumme Bemerkungen vergrault werden.
> 
> Sven



|good:|good:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich finde dieses häufige Verweisen auf die Suchfunktion nicht so toll. Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum und man muß einfach akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt die sich, wenn sie neu hier sind sich aktiv mit einem Thema auseinandersetzen wollen.
Wenn andere, ältere Member von diesem Thema genervt sind, dann haben sie ja die einfache Möglichkeit sich aus diesem raus zu halten.

Etwas anders sehe ich das bei Sachfragen.

Wenn zum dritten Mal in einer Woche, die Frage nach einer leichten Barschrute kommt, dann finde ich einen Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion sehr angebracht.

Ein Problem in diesem Board ist, dass die Bereiche nur sehr allgemein getrennt sind. Es gibt zwar Unterforen, aber aus meiner Sicht wäre es sinnvoll das stärker zu trennen.

Z.B. Raubfischfänge und Raubfischtackle. Einige behaupten zwar gerne, dass das Forum vor Allem von der Darstellung der Fänge lebt, aber aus meiner Sicht ist das nur ein kleiner Teil, denn eigentlich geht es ja ums Angeln.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Art und Weise, wie die Aufgabe der Moderatoren teilweise gesehen wird. Die Moderatoren sind eigentlich keine Boardpolizei und Boardrichter, sondern User wie andere auch, die eben die Möglichkeit haben in ausartende Auseinandersetzungen steuernd einzugreifen und sich ansonsten am eigentlichen Boardleben normal beteiligen.
Das die Auseinandersetzungen ausarten liegt nicht bei den Moderatoren, sondern dafür sind die User selbst verantwortlich und eigentlich wäre dort mehr Selbststeuerung wünschenswert, wie das in kleineren Foren oft auch gut funktioniert, aber und das ist schon ein wesentlicher Unterschied, die sind eben auch deutlich kleiner.

Fischneid. Fischneid wird einem gerne vorgeworfen, wenn man ein Verhalten kritisiert, dass in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit einem gefangenen Fisch steht. Ich habe das leider auh schon mal gemacht. Fischneid ist ein Todschlagargument mit dem sich jede Diskussion wunderbar abwürgen lässt, denn wer will schon gerne neidisch genannt werden. Fischneid hier oder am Gewässer hat vielleicht auch einfach was damit zu tun, dass unsere Welt, zumindest hier in Deutschland ziemlich eng geworden ist. Man ist also nicht nur Angelkamerad, sondern auch Angelkonkurrent um die besten Plätze und somit auch besten Fänge. 

Früher gab es so eine Art Ehrenkodex zwischen Anglern. Man freute sich über die Fänge des anderen, machte sie nicht madig, durfte ruhig mal kritisieren und hatte seine geheimen Geheimstellen, die hatte der andere auch und das war auch nicht schlimm.

Heute ist das anders. 

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Früher gab es so eine Art Ehrenkodex zwischen Anglern. Man freute sich über die Fänge des anderen, machte sie nicht madig, durfte ruhig mal kritisieren und hatte seine geheimen Geheimstellen, die hatte der andere auch und das war auch nicht schlimm.


Muss man, denke ich, etwas differenzierter sehen.

In meinen Augen war das früher nicht anders als heute. 

Nur gabs damals keine Internetplattformen, wo sich Menschen/Angler unterschiedlichster Varianten und mit unterschiedlichsten Beweggründen trafen, sondern alles spielte sich in einem überschaubaren, persönlich bekannten Kreise ab.

Da traf man sich mit ner Handvoll, vielleicht mal 10 oder 20 Leuten, nicht mit zigtausenden wie hier. Und da hat man sich natürlich die ausgesucht mit denen man klarkommt, bzw. eine gewisse Übereinstimmung hat.

Und das fehlt hier halt komplett. Da sind nun mal zigtausende. Mit allen Vor- aber eben auch Nachteilen.


----------



## Der Wobbler (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich glaube ,das das ausspioniern der "guten" Plätze nicht über die Bilder kommen, die hier reingestellt werden sondern direkt am Wasser passiert ! Was bringt mir (hier, Frankfurt) ein guter Platz in Hamburg ? Und wenn es doch in meiner Nähe ist, wer sagt mir das ich an dieser Stelle auch wirklich was fange !!! Andere Köder oder andere Angeltechnik !!! Das einzige was mich ärgern würde, ich füttere an und am nächsten Tag steht ein fremder Angler da und grinst mir ins Gesicht !:r |bigeyes


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Also zumindest beim Karpfenangeln hab ich Leute getroffen die ihre "Infos" hier aus dem Board hatten. Ich selber habe schon etliche Anfragen per PN bekommen. Und allen habe ich entsprechend meiner Möglichkeiten geholfen. Aber in einem öffendlichen Thread werde ich keine *genauen* Angaben machen.Die zum Glück ,wenigen negativen Folgen ,reichen mir.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Wer in Hamburg mit viel Mühe Plätze zum Zandern erkundet und dann zwei drei mal einen solchen Platz mit Foto hier im Board postet, der kann sich dann den nächsten Platz suchen um in Ruhe zu fischen.

Ich würde alles mögliche tun, aber keine Zanderfänge im Hafenbereich hier im Board posten. Außer für einige Pseudoprofis hier im Board spielt dieser Fangmeldungskram ja gar keine Rolle. Was allerdings eine gewisse Komik hat, ist dass die Pseudoprofis meinen wer nicht postet, fängt nicht.

Die meisten Meerforellenfischer posten hier auch keine Plätze mehr, weil sie keine Lust haben am nächsten WE neben 10 anderen zu stehen.

Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Uli


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Gut das ich in der Einöde lebe!
Zudem fängt man bei uns nicht viel wegen dem Kormoran!
Also kann ruhig einer kommen und bei mir angeln, der wird sich ein paar Tage um Kopf und Kragen angeln und vielleicht 2-3 Forellen mit nach Hause nehmen!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Die meisten Meerforellenfischer posten hier auch keine Plätze mehr, weil sie keine Lust haben am nächsten WE neben 10 anderen zu stehen.


Und was folgt? Dann kommt einer mit der hirnrissigen Behauptung das diese Leute den anderen 10 aus Neid den Fisch nicht gönnen.
Dieses nichtposten ist für mich weniger Eigennutz sondern eher Selbstschutz!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich sags ja fast  ungern, aber wo du recht hast, hast du recht Gunnar. Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch und ich erzähle auch gern von guten Plätzen, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Ich sags ja fast ungern,


Das hab ich mit einem ganz breiten Grinsen gelesen.......................


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

So war es  auch gedacht...


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Wie gut hab ichs doch. ) Ich angle fast nur auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern, habe letztes Jahr eine gute Angelstelle auf der bewachten Baustelle meines Vaters gefunden und weiß auf dem Meer meist sowieso nicht so ganz genau, wo ich mich befinde. ) Wer seine Angelstellen nicht preisgeben möchte- seine Sache, deswegen aber nun gar nicht zu posten- *meiner Meinung nach*- meist nicht genügend Selbstwertgefühl oder da selber evtl. neidisch- Angst vor Neid. Hat meiner Meinung nach aber nichts mit dem eigentlichen angeln sondern eher mit Geltungsdrang beim Sport zu tun.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Wer seine angelstellen nicht preisgeben möchte- seine Sache, deswegen aber nun gar nicht zu posten- meiner Meinung nach- meist nicht genügend Selbstwertgefühl oder da selber evtl. neidisch- Angst vor Neid. Hat meiner Meinung nach aber nichts mit dem eigentlichen angeln sondern eher mit Geltungsdrang beim Sport zu tun.


Nu haste aber die Moralkeule rausgeholt und machst damit nen Rundumschlag.Auch die "falschen " werden so getroffen.Mit Selbstwergefühl , Angst vor Neid bzw. Geltungsdrang hat das m.E.  nur wenig zu tun. Anderns gesagt , nur für wenige trifft das zu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???
> 
> Seit langer Zeit angle ich nun in den deutschen Gewässern. Oft traf man gleichgesinnte
> am Wasser und man klönte über das angeln, dass Gewässer und über die verschiedenen Methoden zu angeln. Alles war recht friedlich und Tipps kamen immer gerne über die Lippen. Gegenseitiges Helfen war überhaupt kein Problem, ob es beim slippen von Booten war oder Kescherhilfe. Auch wurden Haken und Posen gegeben.
> ...


 
Weil es möglicherweise dem einen oder anderen aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich ist, auf die erste Seite zu gehen und den Eröffnungspost zu lesen und dadurch die Intention des TE aus den Augen verloren geht. 
( Geniale Umschreibung für Off topic, oder |kopfkrat )


----------



## crazyFish (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

So wo ich nun zurück in der sauerländischen Heimat bin wollte ich eben noch ma vorbei schauen.
Nun was den Geltungsdrang angeht, hab ich mir mal folgendes überlegt: Was will ich denn eigentlich in den Fangthreads sehen? Nur Bilder von Fischen mit Länge und Gewicht Datum & Unterschrift drunter und fertig? Nee dass wird doch sehr schnell langweilig. Ich will nen Fangbericht lesen, schön und witzig am besten noch informativ der einem beim Lesen fesselt.
So gehts mir jedenfalls und dass ist der Grund warum ich die Threads im Abo habe.

So auf ins Wochenende 

Schönen Gruß der crazyFish


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Weil es möglicherweise dem einen oder anderen aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich ist, auf die erste Seite zu gehen und den Eröffnungspost zu lesen und dadurch die Intention des TE aus den Augen verloren geht.


Auch wenn Thread's dieser Art immer eine gewisse Eigendynamik haben , zurück zu den Wurzeln...........................

Will uns das der Weise aus dem Moderatorenland damit sagen????


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Auch wenn Thread's dieser Art immer eine gewisse Eigendynamik haben , zurück zu den Wurzeln...........................
> 
> Will uns das der Weise aus dem Moderatorenland damit sagen????


 
Kehnnaauuuuuu #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@gunnar- jetzt wird`s schwer 
nicht posten- *seine* sache
*deswegen* aber nun gar nicht zu posten
*meiner Meinung nach-* ohne kommentar
*meist* nicht genügend Selbstwertgefühl oder da selber *evtl.* neidisch- Angst vor Neid- ich gebe es zu, mein posting soll zum nachdenken anregen! ich frage mich nur- weil noch nie selbst erlebt- warum fänge anderer, wenn sie denn nicht ordentlich behandelt oder laichtiere, überhaupt angezweifelt, angeprangert oder sonst was abgehandelt werden müssen. ein ordentliches petri sollte immer drin sein, wenn man was anderes meint, sollte man es lassen. ( vlt. auch mal verinnerlichen: wer im glashaus sitzt, ...( bitte nicht verallgemeinern!)). ich habe es im anderen tröt auch schon mal gepostet: einfach sich mal mit "genetisch vorprogrammierten" sachen wie neid, selbstwertgefühl u.a. befassen. nur wer neid selbst verspürt ( jeder mensch) kann auch vor neid angst haben und darauf in welcher art auch immer reagieren. und zu sensibel sollte man nicht auf anmachen hier reagieren, es wäre schade für all die anderen!

p.s. oder auch anders ausgedrückt: ist es euch beim angeln wirklich wichtig, möglichst viel oder großen fisch zu fangen und das hier posten zu können, oder geht ihr angeln, um eure "innere" ruhe zu finden und in und mit der natur eure entspannung zu finden?

noch mal p.s. auch ich bin manchmal "neidisch" auf fänge anderer, aber bisher fiel es mir noch nicht ein, dessen fang madig zu machen.


----------



## moardin (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Auch mich nerven solche Diskussionen unheimlich.
Ich als absoluter Gelegenheitsangler, habe es mir in einem anderen Forum erlaubt (!), von meinem ersten Fang zu erzählen. 
Es handelte sich dabei um einen Zander mit ca 55 cm Länge. Kein großer Fisch, aber ich war durchaus stolz, direkt an meinem ersten Angeltag einen solchen Fisch gefangen und auch *entnommen* zu haben.
Von den einen wurde ich müde belächelt, weil man einen solch kleines Fischchen ja schon nach mindestens 10 Minuten ergattert haben müsste. Von den anderen Leuten (und das war die deutliche Mehrheit) wurde ich angegriffen, dass ich einen solchen edlen Fisch aus dem Wasser entnommen habe und getötet habe. Das wäre ja wohl moralisch nicht vertretbar und blablabla.
Als ich dann in einem anderen Thread über eine Diskussion stolperte, in der es darum ging, ob Aale gute Köder fü Welse seien, wunderte ich mich doch über die User, die mir enige Minuten vorher noch etwas von Moral erzählt haben, da sie jetzt offen dafür plädierten, dass man Aale "nicht anders verwerten" könne, als damit auf Wels zu gehen.
Daraufhin war ich doch schon etwas geschockt. Ich habe mich an der Diskussion zuerst noch beteligt, war aber durch mein Posting über meinen Zander, sowieso schon unten durch und wurde als "aufständischer vom-Angeln-keine-Ahnung-Haber" abgetan.

Ich finde das absolut traurig.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> p.s. oder auch anders ausgedrückt: ist es euch beim angeln wirklich wichtig, möglichst viel oder großen fisch zu fangen und das hier posten zu können, oder geht ihr angeln, um eure "innere" ruhe zu finden und in und mit der natur eure entspannung zu finden?


Oh jetzt wird auch für mich schwierig. Wenn ich ne Woche am Teich bin will ich Fisch fangen. Klar kann der Fisch auch ruhig groß sein. Viel? Solange das nicht in Abeit ausartet auch. Und Ruhe und Entspannung such ich ich auch noch. Leider klappt das mit dem Fisch nicht immer.Was so wohl die Menge als auch die Größe betrifft.Wenn aber das "außenherum" stimmt , ist diese Woche auch ohne Fisch (und komm oft genug vor) ein schönes Erlebnis.Bei diesen Angelwochen such ich mir Gewässer aus wo ich meine Ruhe habe. Wenn ich dabei nen Fisch weniger fange oder der Fisch  ne Nummer kleiner ist nehm ich das bewußt in Kauf.
Anders siehts aus wenn ich los ziehe um einen Fisch für die Pfanne zuangeln.Dann ist das Gewässer allein schon des Bestandes wegen ein ganz anderes. Und dann zählt nur der Fangerfolg. Der Rest ist dann nicht mehr so wichtig.


> noch mal p.s. auch ich bin manchmal "neidisch" auf fänge anderer, aber bisher fiel es mir noch nicht ein, dessen fang madig zu machen.


Neid in diesem Sinne halte ich für normal.Erst wenn ich jemand den Fang aus reiner Mißgunst , quasie niedrigen Bewegsgründen  nicht gönne , wirds verachtenswert.Dann kommt das madig machen.
Hier im AB passiert eigentlich immer das selbe.
Nach einem Fangbericht wird gemeckert. Ob es nun um den Wahrheitgehalt geht , oder die Art der Präsentation , oder die Menge des Fanges oder was hinterher mit dem Fisch passiert ist , einen Grund findet mann immer. Bewußtes madigmachen am Anfang eines Threads findet eigentlich garnicht statt. Das kommt wenn , dann später. Im Laufe des Thread verhärten sich die Fronten , jdes Wort wird auf die Goldwage gelegt und zwischen den Zeilen wird was gelesen was garnicht da ist. Spätestens wenns beleidigend wird macht ein Mod dann dicht.So  gibt jeder  jeden die Schuld und wähnt sich im Recht. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ist das Feindbild schnell gefunden und ruck zuck wird sich wieder verbal in den Ar,sch getreten. Fast schon ein  immerwieder kehrender Kreislauf.


----------



## Pinn (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich bin ein sehr selektiver Nutzer des AB und muß gestehen, in diesen Thread hatte ich bisher noch nicht einmal  reingeschaut, weil ich wegen der Überschrift "Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???" erstmal an einen Heulsusenthread gedacht habe. Ungefähr so: Ein Angler gönnt dem anderen nix und einen an der Klatsche habense alle...

Gestern habe ich mir erstmal das Eingangsposting von Ralle durchgelesen und mir anschließend den gesamten Thread reingezogen. Ich finde seinen Beitrag sehr gut und die anschließende Diskussion sehr produktiv. Mir hat das was gebracht, weil es durchaus Parallelen zum Real Life gibt (AB ist erstmal Virtual Life für mich, weil die wenigsten Nutzer sich persönlich kennen).

Neid ist auch im wirklichem Anglerleben ein Problem. Ich habe schon erlebt, das gute Hechtfänge mit Kunstköder anschließend von sog. "Angelfreunden" abqualifiziert worden sind, zum Bsp. so: "Den kann der nur mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt haben...". Sowas an Aussage empfinde ich entweder als gedankenenlos blöde oder viel schlimmer als hinterhältig.

Als Problem in diesem Thread hat sich herauskristallisiert: Berichte ich über meine Fänge und wenn ja, gebe ich die Fangorte und Fangmethode an?

Ich selber fische seit Jahrzehnten gern auf Zander und Hecht in meiner Region, und kenne erfolgsversprechende Stellen. Die habe ich mir hart erarbeitet und denke keineswegs daran, für diese Stellen Reklame zu machen. Wer Tips von mir haben will, bekommt aber sie auch.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Pinn schrieb:


> Als Problem in diesem Thread hat sich herauskristallisiert: Berichte ich über meine Fänge und wenn ja, gebe ich die Fangorte und Fangmethode an?


 
Hmm,, nein, das ist - wenn überhaupt - eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil des Problems.
In erster Linie geht es darum, dass Fangmeldungen zerredet werden. Und es geht darum, wie man das verhindern, bzw. abschwächen kann. Und herauskristallisiert hat sich, dass die vernünftigen Boardis ( die zudem auch noch weit in der Überzahl sind ) da den größten positiven Einfluß haben. Nämlich indem sie den Verfassern solcher Beiträge Ihr Mißfallen kundtun. 
Ob und wie genau man bei einer Fangmeldung die Stelle angibt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen und ist eigentlich nicht Kern dieser Diskussion. Vielmehr, überhaupt Fangmeldungen zu posten, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, zerrissen zu werden.

Ralf


----------



## Forellenzemmel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Zumal es dabei zu Diskussionen kommt, die es aufgrund der sozialen Unterschiede ohne Internet niemals geben würde.
> Spannend, spannend.....


 
Hör ich da den Ansatz von eliterem Gehabe heraus? Habe mich da doch wohl bestimmt getäuscht...

Oh ja, habe es mir nochmals richtig durchgelesen... das Gegenteil trifft eher zu! Hab mich getäuscht!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schuschek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



moardin schrieb:


> Auch mich nerven solche Diskussionen unheimlich.
> Ich als absoluter Gelegenheitsangler, habe es mir in einem anderen Forum erlaubt (!), von meinem ersten Fang zu erzählen.
> Es handelte sich dabei um einen Zander mit ca 55 cm Länge. Kein großer Fisch, aber ich war durchaus stolz, direkt an meinem ersten Angeltag einen solchen Fisch gefangen und auch *entnommen* zu haben.
> Von den einen wurde ich müde belächelt, weil man einen solch kleines Fischchen ja schon nach mindestens 10 Minuten ergattert haben müsste. Von den anderen Leuten (und das war die deutliche Mehrheit) wurde ich angegriffen, dass ich einen solchen edlen Fisch aus dem Wasser entnommen habe und getötet habe. Das wäre ja wohl moralisch nicht vertretbar und blablabla.
> ...


 
Solche Moralischen Entgleisungen gibt es hier aber auch zur Genüge. Einige Boardis schreiben mal so und da mal so.

Es sind einige Boardis die zu allen Sachen ihren Senf dazugeben müssen und ihrer Meinung nach von allem Ahnung haben. Oftmal von Morgens bis spät Abends. Hauptsache mindestens 20 Beiträge am Tag. Nebenbei wird dann noch geschrieben das sie massig riesen Fische fangen, keine einstellen und immer auf ander Boardis hinweisen mit Sprüchen wie "du weist ja was ich meine". Ich finde es aber nicht so schlimm! Da hier halt extrem viele Boardis vertreten sind und die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen dadurch existieren. Das ist halt wie im "realen Leben" nur halt etwas krasser durch die persöhnliche Schreibweise. Man kann ja schließlich keine Gestik mit einbringen. Deshalb werden auch einige Post oft missverstanden.
Wie hier auch schon geschrieben wurde, werden Fänge auch von Angelkollegen zerredet. So lange wie alles im Rahmen bleibt finde ich es nicht schlimm halbwegs sachlich zu diskutieren. Es soll doch jeder seine Meinung sagen können. Sonst hätten wir irgendwann ein *"Kuschelboard".* Jeder weis doch und es wurde oft genug geschrieben, dass dies überwiegend in der Winterzeit so ist. Würde man dies jetzt versuchen zu unterbinden, wäre dies wie eine "Umerziehungsmassnahme" zu verstehen. Dann müssten wir alle bald in ein Erziehungscamp damit wir nach 6 Monaten alle gleich denken. Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt finde ich Diskusionen völlig OK.
Falsch fand ich dass der Thread: "Kommentare zum Raubfischfängerthread" geschlossen wurde. Es wäre meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen die sehr persöhnlichen und beleidigenden Posts einfach zu löschen. Aber dafür einen "Thread fürs Jahr" wo immer gelabert werden kann (was bei dem Fangthread OT wäre) zu schliessen , hätte nicht sein müssen. Man braucht doch etwas wo man mal was OT schreiben kann und nicht alle Paar Minuten ein neuer Thread eröffnet wird.

Ich habe fertig


----------



## moardin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Natürlich gibt es das hier auch, aber ich muss sagen, dass hier auf vielen Ebenen oftmals einfach sachlicher diskutiert wird.
Natürlich finde ich es auch ok, wenn solche Diskussionen im Rahmen bleiben. Was mich stört und was ich als sehr beleidigend bzw. sogar kränkend empfand, war, dass man in eine Schublade gesteckt wird und dort nicht mehr rauskommt. Man postet in einem Thread etwas, was einigen vielleicht widerstrebt. Dort wird dann mit aller Kraft erzählt, was man doch für ein Vesager ist. Im nächsten Thread sind dann die gleichen Moralapostel unterwegs und unterhalten sich über eine Sache, die ich nicht gutheißen kann. Ich kommentiere diese Sache und werde dort dann als derjenige abgetan, der ja der große Versager ist, der nen Zander von 55 cm entnehmen muss, weil er in seinem Leben ja sonst keine anderen Erfolge feiern wird usw.

Sicherlich soll das kein *Kuschelboard *werden - nen Forum ist ja gerade dazu da, dass man seine Meinungen und Erfahrungen austauscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Falsch fand ich dass der Thread: "Kommentare zum Raubfischfängerthread" geschlossen wurde. Es wäre meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen die sehr persöhnlichen und beleidigenden Posts einfach zu löschen. Aber dafür einen "Thread fürs Jahr" wo immer gelabert werden kann (was bei dem Fangthread OT wäre) zu schliessen , hätte nicht sein müssen. Man braucht doch etwas wo man mal was OT schreiben kann und nicht alle Paar Minuten ein neuer Thread eröffnet wird


Nachgedacht und ich gebe Dir recht.
Werde den wieder öffnen und alles bis jetzt stehen lassen, zukünftig aber alles - sobalds persönlich weird, gnadenlos löschen.
Schliessen nur dann wieder, wenn das löschen in Arbeit ausartet.....


----------



## Schuschek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Thomas9904 #6

@moardin, und manchmal trauen sich dann etliche nicht mehr ihre Meinung zu schreiben. Wie du schon so in etwa geschrieben hast "Ruckzuck ist man in einer Schublade und wird ständig dran erinnert"


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @gunnar- jetzt wird`s schwer
> nicht posten- *seine* sache
> *deswegen* aber nun gar nicht zu posten
> *meiner Meinung nach-* ohne kommentar
> ...



Ich zitiere mal den ganzen Beitrag, damit man ihn noch einmal lesen kann - besser kann ich das nämlich nicht sagen, aber so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Moin ,


Schuschek schrieb:


> @moardin, und manchmal trauen sich dann etliche nicht mehr ihre Meinung zu schreiben. Wie du schon so in etwa geschrieben hast "Ruckzuck ist man in einer Schublade und wird ständig dran erinnert"


"Böse" Mituser werden dir jetzt mangelndes Selbstbewustsein vorwerfen. Ich sage allerdings das mann in so einem Fall einfach kein Bock mehr hat hier mit zu machen. Warum sich absichtlich schlechte Laune holen??


----------



## moardin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Nachdem ich mir nochmal meine Posts durchgelesen habe, will ich nochmal kurz klarstellen, dass es nicht meine Absicht war, mich hier auszuheulen. Ich glaube, das kommt durch meinen Unterton son bisserl so rüber.
@ Gunnar
Wie du schon sagst, hat das wirklich nichts mit mangelndem Selbstbewusstsein zu tun, man verliert wirklich die Lust.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



moardin schrieb:


> Sicherlich soll das kein *Kuschelboard *werden - nen Forum ist ja gerade dazu da, dass man seine Meinungen und Erfahrungen austauscht.



Ja, aber diese Motz- und Anmach-Automatik sehe ich genauso negativ wie Du. Das Sendungsbewusstsein mancher Leute - man muss es leider sagen: gerade manche C&R-Fundamentalisten sind da ganz vorne dabei - lässt Ayatollah Khomenei und George W. Bush wie Toleranzprediger aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Ich sage allerdings das mann in so einem Fall einfach kein Bock mehr hat hier mit zu machen


Die einen werden gehen/sich zurückhalten, die anderen "zurückschiessen", wieder andere versuchen zu argumentieren...

Da dürften die entsprechenden "Verhaltens/Schreibweisen" so vielfältig sein wie die Zahl der Member und das weder im einen noch im anderen Fall möglich sein, das zu generalisieren.

Das beeinflusst natürlich aber die Diskussionen - nicht jeder der viel sagt (schreibt in diesem Falle), hat auch viel Substanz zu bieten, nicht jeder, der wenig sagt (schreibt), hat nix zu sagen..

Damit wird man aber auf einer solchen Plattform wie dem Anglerboard (analaog auf allen entsprechenden Plattformen auch anderer Interessensgebiete) leben müssen.

Das ist dann auch bei Internetplattformen der Unterschied zwischen "öffentlicher" und "veröffentlichter" Meinung. 

Wobei uns da an vielen Mails zu verschiedenen Diskussionen aufgefallen ist, dass scheinbar doch die Mehrzahl der Member (oft von welchen die in einer Diskussion nichts schreiben) das ganz gut einzuordnen weiss. Und auch die (Viel)Poster und ihre (angenommene/vermutete) Intention wird da oft von vielen gleich beurteilt.

Ist dann ein bisschen wie in der Politik: 
Die Leute kapieren mehr als mancher denkt........

Oder andersrum:
Mancher dürfte "öffentlich" einen ganz andere "Ruf" haben, als er sich das selber vorstellt mit seinen "Veröffentlichungen"....


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Thomas,Ein weiser Entschluss,den Thread wieder zu öffnen.Das ist zwar zum Schluss
dort ausgeartet und wurde zu Persönlich aber eigentlich war der gesamte Thread das
beste Beispiel für ein neidvolles Verhalten so mancher Boardies.
Erstaunlicherweise haben sich dabei so einige hervorgetan,die ohnehin fast den gesamten
Fangthread für ihre Selbstdarstellung gepachtet haben.Für mich absolut unverständlich,
den gerade von solch erfolgreichen Anglern,hätte ich in der Zandermaßfrage mehrToleranz erwartet.Es wurde aber anstatt darüber zu stehen,eine Art Volksgerichts-
hof abgehalten.Und selbst wenn die Zweifel an der Zandergröße berechtigt waren,so
hätte es gereicht,zu schreiben:"Ich glaube nicht das der Fisch die angegebene Größe
hat!"und fertig.Aber eine Gemeischaftstreibjagd auf den Fänger zu veranstallten war
unterste Schublade.Es wurden dort sogar Hausbesuche mit Maßband  gefordert.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Ein weiser Entschluss


Danke, aber nur nicht übertreiben  
So ganz beratungsresistent sind die Mods ja nicht.......


----------



## Case (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



moardin schrieb:


> Ich kommentiere diese Sache und werde dort dann als derjenige abgetan, der ja der große Versager ist, der nen Zander von 55 cm entnehmen muss, weil er in seinem Leben ja sonst keine anderen Erfolge feiern wird usw.



Da muss man halt die Relation sehen.
Wenn ich einen 55er Zander fange, bin ich ein Held. Und zwar, weil das mehr ist, als die meißten meiner Kolegen fangen. An so einem Fisch hängen bei mir 20- 30 Angeltage. 
Ich belächle doch auch niemanden, der stolz seine 30er Bachforelle hier einstellt. Nur weil ich die Möglichkeit habe 50er zu fangen.

Case


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Case schrieb:


> Da muss man halt die Relation sehen.
> Wenn ich einen 55er Zander fange, bin ich ein Held. Und zwar, weil das mehr ist, als die meißten meiner Kolegen fangen. An so einem Fisch hängen bei mir 20- 30 Angeltage.
> Ich belächle doch auch niemanden, der stolz seine 30er Bachforelle hier einstellt. Nur weil ich die Möglichkeit habe 50er zu fangen.
> 
> Case


 
richtig #6 ...

die eigene Erfahrung verhindert eben oft differenziertes Denken |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@case

|good:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Wer hat denn den schönen Fang vom Wollbein in "Kommentare zum Raubfischfängerthread" so zerschossen? Das waren doch zu mindestens 80% Anhänger der Catch&Release Methode. Ist ja sogar von einem C&R ins Leben gerufen worden, der wirklich nur noch peinliche Thread...
Liegt aber wieder mal in der Natur der Sache. Wenn ich mit dem Vorsatz, gefangene Fische nicht zu verwerten, an ein Gewässer gehe, zählt nur noch Maßband, Gewicht und tolles Photo. Ich reduziere lebende Kreaturen auf Höher, Schneller, Weiter!
Da ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt, dem Anglerkollegen die Glaubwürdigkeit abzusprechen, der eventuell einen etwas größeren Fisch (na ja, in diesem Falle eigentlich eher Sportgerät!) gefangen haben will.
Neid und Mißgunst entstehen so ganz schnell...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## angler-jan (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@ Forellenzemmel
Man angelt normalesrweise auch nur, um seine Nahrung zu erweitern. 
Fische sind eben kein Sportgerät.
Mir macht es auch Spaß kleinere Barsche zu fangen. Nur ich gehe meistens wegen dem Fleisch des Fisches angeln.(Natürlich ist der Spaßfaktor mit dabei und viele andere Faktoren: Wasser, Ruhe, etc.) Der Spaßfaktor ist bei mir aber eher so eine Art urtrieb: Ich habe mir mein essen selber erbeutet!
Aber das soll jetzt keine C&R diskussion werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Forellenzemmel,Ich denke,das der Normalangler von den genannten Leuten,so wie so
als ein Auslaufmodell angesehen wird.Und da wird versucht,dieses mit geradezu missionarischem Eifer zu beschleunigen.Leider kommt es dabei dann,wie in dem ehemals
geschlossenen Thread,zu solchen Entgleisungen,wobei diese Leute aber ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.Und das ist ja,spätestens dann auch für jeden denkenden Menschen,
deutlich zu erkennen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Case (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Forellenzemmel,Ich denke,das der Normalangler von den genannten Leuten,so wie so
> als ein Auslaufmodell angesehen wird.Und da wird versucht,dieses mit geradezu missionarischem Eifer zu beschleunigen.Leider kommt es dabei dann,wie in dem ehemals
> geschlossenen Thread,zu solchen Entgleisungen,wobei diese Leute aber ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.Und das ist ja,spätestens dann auch für jeden denkenden Menschen,
> deutlich zu erkennen!
> ...



Guter Beitrag.:m

Case


----------



## Schuppilli (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich habe bis jetzt fast alles zu diesem Problem gelesen.
Ich als Jäger habe dazu nur einen Satz:
           WAS STÖRT ES EINE DEUTSCHE EICHE -
           WENN SICH EINE SAU AN SEINER BORKE SCHUPPERT
setzt bitte die richtigen Worte ein , und werdet mich verstehen.
Ich komme nicht sehr viel ans Wasser(Beruf), aber ich freue mich über jeden Fang.
                 Petri Schuppilli


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich mit diesem Thread allergrößte Schwierigkeiten habe. Ich glaube bei diesem Thema geht es letztlich nicht um Neid, Gönnen oder Nichtgönnen. Es geht letztlich um Verhalten.

Leos Beitrag macht da eine interessante Aussage. Auch wenn ich ihm da nicht ganz folgen kann, stimmt es doch, dass Neid ein ganz typisches menschliches Verhalten ist. Möglicherweise spiegelt Neid auch nur das Maß der eigenen Zufriedenheit wieder, aber für diese Diskussion ist das letztlich völlig irrelevant.

Der wiedergeöffnete Kommentarthread zeigt auf eine drastische Art und Weise, wie zwei Gruppen aus völlig unterschiedlichen Positionen heraus aneinander vorbei diskutieren.

Der einen Gruppe ging es um die Größe des Zanders und die ist mir echt wumpe, das ist ja letztlich Wollbeins Problem, welches ich eh nicht klären kann. Der anderen Gruppe ging es um das Verhalten gg. Wollbein.

Genau da ist das Problem. Man kann das Verhalten nicht diskutieren. Es wäre notwendig gewesen unmissverständlich und ohne es diskutieren zu wollen, deutlich zu machen, dass die Stoßrichtung des Threads oder TEs erbärmlich ist. Ein Post würde reichen um zu sagen, dass der Ansatz unmöglich ist. Keine Diskussion ob so groß oder eben nicht, sondern nur die Aussage, dass Neid und Missgunst auch in zweifelhaften Fällen von der Masse der Boardis nicht gewünscht und nicht akzeptiert wird.

Uli


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hi Taxi,


> Ich denke,das der Normalangler von den genannten Leuten,so wie so
> als ein Auslaufmodell angesehen wird.


Na wenn ich mir zB. die Bestandsdichte einiger Gewässer so anschaue kann ich dieses Denkmuster verstehen.Trotzdem gehe ich davon aus , das wenn diese Leute einwenig differenzierter denken würden , wäre es einwenig ruhiger hier. Wobei für die "Gegenseite" das selbe gilt. Und wenn dann noch jeder aufhört mit seinen Totschlagagumenten um sich zuwerfen , könnte es sorgar noch sachlich bzw. fair werden. Was aber bei über 40000 Usern hier ein Traum bleibt. 
Von der Langenweile die die Mod's dann haben ganz zuschweigen. *LOL*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



> Von der Langenweile die die Mod's dann haben ganz zuschweigen. *LOL*


))
Glaub mitr, uns wärs gerne langweiliger in dieser Beziehung...............


----------



## Schuppilli (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@Sven,
100%tige Zustimmung-eigentlich ist da nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
                          Petri Schuppilli


----------



## raubangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hör ich da den Ansatz von eliterem Gehabe heraus? Habe mich da doch wohl bestimmt getäuscht...
> 
> Oh ja, habe es mir nochmals richtig durchgelesen... das Gegenteil trifft eher zu! Hab mich getäuscht!!!
> 
> ...


 

Richtig erraten!:vik:
Wenn ich eines nicht bin, dann elitär!

Ich gehe sogar bei jeder mir bietenden Gelegenheit auf die hier im Board verhassten osteuropäischen Angler zu.
Sind nette Leute und man lernt bei denen, wie man auch unkonventionell angeln kann (wenn man es denn will.....).


----------



## Nordangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Da kommen ja doch noch so einige Meinungen zusammen.
Auch diverse Vorschläge sind mit dabei. 


Sven


----------



## angler0507 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich stehe hier wohl etwas zwischen den "Fronten". Einerseits gehen mir die radikalen C&R-Missionare auch tierisch auf den Sack.
Andererseits halte ich diese regelmässig auftauchenden Neid-Vorwürfe in der Regel für falsch und ziemliche Phrasen -auch im hier immer wieder zitierten Meter-Zander-Streit. Das Gejammer von der "deutschen Neidgesellschaft" dient meines Erachtens meist als "Totschlag-Argument", das jegliche weitere Diskussion abwürgen soll, indem es dem Gegenüber eine ehrliche Motivation und einen ernstzunehmenden Antrieb für seine Ansichten in Abrede stellt.
Das "Neid-Argument" taucht ja wahrlich nicht nur unter Anglern auf. In jeder zweiten Diskussion - ob politischer oder gesellschaftlicher Natur - heisst es irgendwann: Du bist ja nur neidisch!
Ich lebe schon ne Weile hier in Deutschland und der Schweiz - (wo diese "Wir sind ein Volk von Neider"-Debatten übrigens auch immer wieder auftauchen!), aber wirklichem Neid bin ich hier bisher eher selten begegnet. Oder zumindest nicht so oft, wie man es in einer vom Neid zerfressenen Gesellschaft erwarten würde.

Der Mensch hat viele Regungen, die zu Reibereien führen können: Ob Zweifel, Gutgläubigkeit, Engstirnigkeit, Gerechtigkeitssinn, Misstrauen, Angst, Grössenwahn oder ein Minderwertigkeitskomplex - es kann so viel zu einer bestimmten Meinung und Haltung führen. Es muss nicht immer Neid und/oder Querulantentum sein!

Einem stimme ich jedoch zu: Die Deutsche an sich und die Angler insbesondere sind ein spezielles Völkchen!


----------



## magic feeder (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

so ist es leider.....ich persönlich bleibe beim anglergruß......und überlasse den neid denen die so sind wie sie sind.......ich freue mich für die angler die das glück auch mal auf ihrer seite haben.....

der magic feeder


----------



## irish pike (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

ich gönne jedem der seinen Fisch im Rahmen der geltenden Vorschrifften gefangen hat sein Glück. Und ob Pfanne oder C&R bleibt ganz unD gar die Sache des Fängers.
 Darum für Jeden gefangenen Fisch  ein dickes 

Petri  Heil


----------



## steve 09 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo 

|kopfkrat


ES SOLLTEN DOCH KEINE FÄNCHEN VERTEILT WERDEN ODER 


|krach:


*DER NORDANGLER*   WOLLTE DOCH NUR EURE MEINUNG


UND MANCH EINER MACHT DAS HIR DOCH KAPUTT ODER​


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nicht jeder reagiert da gleich|rolleyes - und wenn der Angegriffene dann auch noch verbal entgleist, riskiert er auch noch ne Verwarnung oder Sperre, nur weil ER vorher dumm angemacht worden ist..... und dann freut sich der Mob um so mehr - sehr traurig;+


@Schon_älteres_Posting 
Martin, schon viel an  absoluter Wahrheit gelesen aber das passt aufs Wort! |good:|good:|good:


----------



## united (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo Zusammen

Interesantes Thema ich habe mir gerade die Mühe gemacht auch einige der bemängelten Beiträge durchzulesen.. nun ja war wie erwartet
Sollten unter euch Terrarianer sein die sich evtl auch noch mit Wirbellosen beschäftigen-ist wie mit den ganzen Wildfang-Diskusionen in den Einschlägigen Foren:q

Allerdings ,wirklich Schlimm finde ich den Neid und/oder die Missgunst der Angler im real Life|abgelehn|abgelehn
Um meine Family (Eltern,Großeltern,Schwiegereltern schwesterlicherseits und mich (Single#c)  ) mit Fisch zu versorgen gehe ich ab März immer an einem bestimten Bach in Eching bei München Angeln..
Die Bachstrecke funktioniert so ÄHNLICH wie ein Forellensee an dem kleinen Stück neben der Fischzucht der Besitzer ,da die Strecke allerdings 4km lang ist gibts da durchaus auch schöne Bachangelei ohne Pufffeeling-das nur zur Info

Ich Fange dort üblicherweise sehr gut und gehe auch fast nie Ohne 9 -12 Forellen weg.. An eben diesem Bach angeln auch viele Kids und Angelanfänger denen ich IMMER zu helfen versuche (köder herschenken,Vorfächer binden,usw) aber was mir dort schon von den anderen "Kolegen" passiert ist ist wahrlich eine Unverschämtheit das geht von gestohlenen Fischen/Kescher  zu Beschuldigungen das ich die Fische reißen würde bis hin zu Beschwerden beim Pächter/Besitzer das ich mehr Fische als erlaubt mitnehme(es sind Pro Karte 3 Fische erlaubt allerdings dürfen weitere Karten verbilligt erworben werden)
Derartiges kommt übrigens fast Ausschließlich von deutschen Mitbürgern mittelständischer Herkunft und im Falle der gestohlenen Fische und des Keschers deren Kinder (sichtbar an Auto und Ausrüßtung-wesentlich teurer als meine:vikund Ärgern mich jedes jedes Mal fast zu Tode|gr:|gr:|gr:

Nie Probleme hatte ich bisher mit den dort teilweise Familien- bzw Gruppenweise einfallenden Mitbürgern Türkischer oder Kroatischer Herkunft welche zwar teilweise unerlaubter Weise am Ufer Grillen ,sich allerdings im Aufpassen auf Gerät und Fang und bei fröhlichen Unterhaltungen sehr positiv hervortun
(dies sei an dieser Stelle mal hervorgehoben da ja in anderen gegenden Deutschlands mit ausländischen Mitbürgern eher Probleme am Wasser entstehen#h)


Mfg Marc

P.s Besetzt werden dort Bachforellen ,seltener Regenbogner und Saiblinge evtl werde ich am 1.3. mal ein Foto von meinem Tagesfang einstellen-bei 9 abgeschlagenen Bachforellen bin ich auf Reaktionen der hier bemängelten Threadzermotzer seehr gespannt:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@united,Falls du nicht eine Erklärung,ähnlich der hier geschriebenen dazu lieferst,
wird die Reaktion ganz klar die von dir erwartete sein,nämlich Neid und Missgunst.

Taxidermist


----------



## united (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Hallo Taxidermist


Neeee mit Erklärung wärs ja Langweilig:q:q die kommt dann 48 Std später (so der Thread dann noch offen ist)

Ich weis nur nicht ob ich "so was" schon hier machen kann/darf immerhin bin ich noch nicht so lange hier aktiv(wird nu geändert)


Mfg Marc


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich würde meinen,wenn es nur um die Provokation geht,solltest du das lassen.
Wenn du so manchen nur mal einen Spiegel vorhalten magst,und sie auf diese
Weise dazu bringst ihr Gesicht zu zeigen,so solltest du das auch tun.
Hier sind schon Leute rund gemacht worden,weil eine Plastikmülltüte,oder ein
Waschbecken,auf dem Fangfoto zu sehen war.Beides wurde als unethisch befunden.
Ich bin ja auch noch nicht so lange Member hier,aber in der relativ kurzen Zeit
schon so manches Mal,aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rausgekommen.
Als Tipp von mir wenn du Bilder in der Art hier zeigen willst,solltest du über genug
Selbstbewußtsein verfügen,um auch mit Anfeindungen klar zu kommen.
Das hat allerdings den Vorteil,dass man recht schnell mitbekommt,wie so manche
gestrickt sind.Zu diesen Anfeindungen gehören auch unter Umständen böse E-Mails.
Ich habe hier erfahren,das der schlimmste Feind des Anglers nicht etwa Peta und Co.
ist,sondern der angelnde Kollege,der versucht einem seine spezielle Philosophie über zu
stülpen!
Andererseits sind hier auch eine Menge Leute unterwegs,wo es sich durchaus lohnt,
denen Gehör zu schenken,und das vor allem wenn es um fachbezogene Beiträge geht.

Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

|supergri Hochschieb!!!

Bin erst jetzt auf diesen Thread gestoßen und bin der Meinung, das er zu gut ist / zu viel Wahrheit in ihm steckt, als das man ihn einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen sollte.

@ Nordangler- 

Schön, daß mal einer so offen dieses Thema anschneidet. Dein Eröffnungspost spricht hier so manchem aus der Seele und trifft den Nagel buchstäblich auf den Kopf.
Schade, daß es hier nur den -good Posting- Smiley gibt; 

Dafür wär echt eine Art von Purlitzer- Preis  fällig gewesen!!!


@ Ralle24- Danke für den Link in Deiner Signatur#6


----------



## feedex (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

In der Tat, Dorschbremse: Der Thread ist zu schade,  um im Bodensatz des Boards  zu versauern.

Es kommt mir tatsächlich so vor, als würden manche ihre eigene Profilneurose oder fehlendes Selbstwertgefühl mit einer "selbstgebastelten Netzidentität" aufwerten wollen.

Da wird sich schnell zum Propheten des C&R,  zum Demagogen des Kochtopfangelns, zum Fischereischeinhasser oder Apostel in eigener Sache aufgeschwungen!

Diese Klientel erkennt man meist daran, dass sie einfach Texte nach ihren "Schlagworten" scannen. Taucht also in einem Posting ganz anderer Natur ihr Schlagwort auf, wird sofort das Autotexten los und sie spielen ihre Themenlitanei ab, ohne auch nur verstehen zu wollen das sie off topic sind!

Früher nannte man solche Leute Stinkstiefel und hat sie auf dem Schützenfest verdroschen.....
(ich bitte das nicht als Anregung zu verstehen)

Ansonsten..Dank an die Admins, die schon manch faulen Apfel frühzeitig entfernt haben!


----------



## Pinn (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



feedex schrieb:


> In der Tat, Dorschbremse: Der Thread ist zu schade,  um im Bodensatz des Boards  zu versauern.
> 
> Es kommt mir tatsächlich so vor, als würden manche ihre eigene Profilneurose oder fehlendes Selbstwertgefühl mit einer "selbstgebastelten Netzidentität" aufwerten wollen.
> 
> ...



Habe kein Problem mit einer Profilneurose und bin auch kein Insider und erst recht kein Moralapostel, aber deine Reaktion auf einen relativ inhaltslosen Beitrag hat mich doch etwas neugierig gemacht. Warum der Versuch, eine Diskussion wiedererwecken zum Leben, die sich erstmal totgelaufen hatte?

Wer wertet wen hier auf? Dein Vorposter dich oder du deinen Vorposter? Die Reihenfolge ist wichtig!

Gruß, Werner

PS: Mein Beitrag ist auch überflüssig, aber es hat mir in den Fingern gejuckt.


----------



## feedex (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Pinn schrieb:


> Warum der Versuch, eine Diskussion wiedererwecken zum Leben, die sich erstmal totgelaufen hatte?



Weil das erstens in meinen Augen ein Tröt ist, der Wert hat - und zweitens ich so meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben konnte!
Ach ja, vielleicht auch die vage Hoffnung das der eine oder andere "Betroffene" zumindest über Besserung nachdenkt.
Wie gesagt- es ist eine vage Hoffnung!



Pinn schrieb:


> Wer wertet wen hier auf? Dein Vorposter dich oder du deinen Vorposter? Die Reihenfolge ist wichtig!



Reihenfolge ist ein gutes Stichwort..dazu habe ich hier ein Bild  für Dich:







Wenn Du mir dieses alte Rätsel löst, beantworte ich gern Deine Frage zur Reihenfolge der Aufwertung!



Pinn schrieb:


> PS: Mein Beitrag ist auch überflüssig, aber es hat mir in den Fingern gejuckt.




P.S.: DITO!


----------



## Rosi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

mönsch sven, du vergißt eins.
die meisten angler haben keinen pc. es sind die einheimischen, die mit ihren rostenden rutenringen an ihrer uralten rute zufrieden am wasser sitzen.
was sie fangen ist erstmal egal.

die leute hinter ihren computern gehören zur neuen generation. denen ist (meistens) der status wichtig. sie sind sehr gut informiert, wollen auffallen, besitzen angeblich das beste und teuerste material. wie soll man das überprüfen? wir nehmen es als gegeben hin, wer will sich schon gern streiten?
doch sie sind in der unterzahl, auch wenn sie lauter schreien.

der einheimische angler hat eine ganz andere mentalität, er will seine ruhe. er kennt seinen nachbarn und weiß wann der übertreibt und in welchen rahmen. man gönnt sich seine kleinen übertreibungen um ein paar cm.

also in der mehrzahl gibts keinen neid, das scheint nur so.


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Och Rosi!!!
Dafür habe ich 3 PCs 
Es ist aber nun mal Fakt, dass erst mit dem Zeitalter des PC, das Ruder aus der Bahn lief. So wie ich es auch im Eröffnungsthread geschrieben habe.

Ich selber bin ein gaaaanz Lieber.

Sven


----------



## Der Wobbler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Mano Nordangler,
ich habe auch drei PC - bin auch ein gaaanz ein lieber aber was bedeutet "Im Zeitalter der PC's ist alles aus dem Ruder gelaufe " ? Sollen wir jetzt alle unsere Rechner verbrennen ? Das alles hat doch nichts mit dem "Stand der Dinge" zu tun - sondern die innere Einstellung ! Neid - hat nix mit meinem Rechner zu tun - sondern eher - mit dem Rechner meines Nachbarn ( Mann is dem sein Rechner Toll,größer,schneller !!!) aber nur wenn ich mich von dem "Neid" anfressen lasse !


----------



## crazyFish (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich glaube es geht ehr um die Anonymität die der Rechner den einzelnen Usern vorgauckelt. Und aus dieser heraus laufen dann viele Sachen die FacetoFace im echten Leben nicht passieren würden.


----------



## hecq (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

@crazyFish

kann ich nur zustimmen. So anonym wie die meisten denken ist das Internet nicht.. ganz im Gegenteil.

Das man sich hier nicht gegenübersitzt verschärft die Sache auch. Wie du sagstes, einiges was hier gesagt wird, wird es in einem normalen Gespräch nicht geben.


----------



## Der Wobbler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Respekt dem anderen gegenüber - hat nichts mit, Gespräch "Auge in Auge" zu tun ! Das sollte man immer haben !


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Respekt dem anderen gegenüber - hat nichts mit, Gespräch "Auge in Auge" zu tun ! Das sollte man immer haben !




Krasse konkrete und korekte Aussage.:vik:

Sven


----------



## crazyFish (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Richtig sollte man, aber wenn man Sachen einfach über eine Tastatur eintippt und dann ein Knöpfchen drückt, dann trauen sich da viele Leute halt Dinge zu sagen, da sie meinen: "Dat hat nun eh keine Konsequenzen für mich..."

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das 98% der Leute, die so Sachen hier posten auch am Gewässer auf den anderen zugehen um dann zusagen:
- Wie kann man nur drei Hechte auf einmal entnehmen, spinnst du...
- Leute die mit nem billigen Schirm und nem klapprigen Stuhl am 
Wasser sitzen sind mir unsympathisch...

etc.


----------



## Der Wobbler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das 98% der Leute, die so Sachen hier posten auch am Gewässer auf den anderen zugehen um dann zusagen:
- Wie kann man nur drei Hechte auf einmal entnehmen, spinnst du...
- Leute die mit nem billigen Schirm und nem klapprigen Stuhl am 
Wasser sitzen sind mir unsympathisch...

Stimmt - dafür haben die kein Rückgrat - und finden sich vorm Spiegel "richtig Toll"


----------



## SevenUp (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das 98% der Leute, die so Sachen hier posten auch am Gewässer auf den anderen zugehen um dann zusagen:
> - Wie kann man nur drei Hechte auf einmal entnehmen, spinnst du...
> - Leute die mit nem billigen Schirm und nem klapprigen Stuhl am
> Wasser sitzen sind mir unsympathisch...
> ...



..natürlich ist das so, wie Du es beschrieben hast, ansonsten wäre ja nun auch das ganze Net ohne Sinn.....




...was soll denn nun Mut machen, wenn nicht die Anomymität des Netzes ?

Ich zieh deshalb durchaus den Hut vor Net-Usern, die zwischen virtueller und realer Welt unterscheiden können und auch den Bit-and-Byte-Rambos nicht so viel Wertschätzung entgegenbringen....

Trotz aller Möglichkeiten des Netzes bleibt es einem nicht erspart, den Menschen dahinter kennen zu lernen und einzuschätzen....

"Gott gebe mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht verändern kann "

und den Mut, Menschen wie Sven meinen Respekt deutlich zu machen ...


...übrigens, Wobler, deine Signatur ist cool ;-)


----------



## magic feeder (7. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Petri Sportfreunde !
> Zwei Dinge lassen sich nur schlecht verbergen:
> Zahnschmerzen und Neid.
> Gruß snoekbars


 
und eitelkeit.....weder am wasser noch im net....


----------



## Fishaholic (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*

Einige Menschen, darunter sind bestimmt auch die meissten um die es in dem Fred hier geht, unterscheiden wohl eher wenig ob sie sich verbal im Netz auslassen, oder am Stammtisch oder den Vereinkollegen gegenüber. 
Auch in der Anonymität der Masse, z.B. eines Angelvereins mit über 500 aktiven Mitgliedern findet der Neid und Co seinen Weg. So finden sich Vorschriften wieder, die einem das fischen mit Futterkörbchen, Frolic, neuen Ideen oder das Nachtangeln verbieten. 
Will man selbst nicht mit der Zeit gehen und stur an "der guten alten Zeit" festhalten und verkraftet es dennoch nicht, dass andere mit neuen Taktiken wie dem Boilieangeln oder Feedern einfach besser fangen als man selbst mit Rohrstock, 25Gramm Pose und Kartoffel muss man sich nun einmal Wege und Mittel einfallen lassen, es dem anderen zu verbieten so zu fischen. ... und der Vorstand ist dann evtl noch zufällig im gleichen Golfclub...|kopfkrat

Leider ist es wohl eine typisch deutsche Art, den anderen erziehen zu müssen. Sei es auf der Autobahn, oder am Fluss...
Da komme ich zur nächsten Fred Überschrift:
 >> Der Angler: Ein mündiger Bürger? <<


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Angler: ein Neider und Querulant ???*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Einige Menschen, darunter sind bestimmt auch die meissten um die es in dem Fred hier geht, unterscheiden wohl eher wenig ob sie sich verbal im Netz auslassen, oder am Stammtisch oder den Vereinkollegen gegenüber.
> Auch in der Anonymität der Masse, z.B. eines Angelvereins mit über 500 aktiven Mitgliedern findet der Neid und Co seinen Weg. So finden sich Vorschriften wieder, die einem das fischen mit Futterkörbchen, Frolic, neuen Ideen oder das Nachtangeln verbieten.
> Will man selbst nicht mit der Zeit gehen und stur an "der guten alten Zeit" festhalten und verkraftet es dennoch nicht, dass andere mit neuen Taktiken wie dem Boilieangeln oder Feedern einfach besser fangen als man selbst mit Rohrstock, 25Gramm Pose und Kartoffel muss man sich nun einmal Wege und Mittel einfallen lassen, es dem anderen zu verbieten so zu fischen. ... und der Vorstand ist dann evtl noch zufällig im gleichen Golfclub...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

da ist viel wahres dran


----------

